# Leere Originalverpackung bei Ebay ersteigert: Kommentar zur Rechtslage



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Leere Originalverpackung bei Ebay ersteigert: Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

					Eigentlich ist das Thema so alt wie Ebay selbst und doch fallen regelmäßig Käufer darauf rein. Arglistige Verkäufer versuchen, leere Verpackungen zu überhöhten Preisen an den Mann zu bringen. Artikelbeschreibung und -überschrift sind dabei häufig so formuliert, dass der Eindruck entsteht, echte Ware erwerben zu können. Wie die Rechtslage aussieht und was im Nachhinein noch getan werden kann, erfahren Sie nachfolgend.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Leere Originalverpackung bei Ebay ersteigert: Kommentar zur Rechtslage*


----------



## Nuallan (20. März 2014)

Netter Artikel. Am Ende liegt es wohl im Ermessen vom Richter. Ich bleibe aber dabei: Auch wenn es nach Täuschung riecht: Der Käufer kann den Kauf nicht ungeschehen machen, nur weil er dumm ist.
Wer einen Artikel zu diesem Preis kauft, bei der viel zu kurzen und unklaren Artikelbeschreibung und ohne auf die Kategorie zu achten.. Pech gehabt.

Es gibt bestimmt auch juristische Pflichten eines Käufers, z.B. hinzugucken was man da überhaupt kauft, und die hat er mit Sicherheit verletzt.
Wenn dieser Verkauf eine Straftat ist, dann könnte ich im Einzelhandel 99% aller Sachen umtauschen bzw. es einklagen, weil überall getäuscht wird. Das nennt sich "Werbung".


----------



## mk18phil (20. März 2014)

Wer die Artikelbeschreibung nicht richtig liest, ist selber schuld.
Bei manchen stand sogar schon drin "verkauft wird nur die OVP". Die gingen auch für mehrere Hunderter weg. Wer doof ist hat halt pech.


----------



## Rizoma (20. März 2014)

Da in diesen Fall der Verkäufer auch am selben Tag noch einen Intel Prozessor Karton mit der gleichen Masche verkauft hat werden dir Richter sehr wohl ebenfalls den Betrug sehen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2014)

> werden dir Richter sehr wohl ebenfalls den Betrug sehen.


Hier hat keiner jemals das Wort in den Mund genommen, das einzige was hier angesprochen wurde ist arglistige Täuschung.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (20. März 2014)

Für mich Täuschung. Und vor Gericht sehe ich da auch gute Chancen. Denn vor Gericht wird auch die Realität mit eingebracht, das niemand 280 Euro für eine OVP zahlt.

Ich selber bin schon so einem Typen auf dem Leim gegangen. Er hat eine Grafikkarte verkauft. Der Verkaustext, der sehr ausführlich war, suggerierte, das die Karte funktioniert. Nach der typischen Ebay Privat Verkaufs Geblubbe hat er in der kleinsten Schrift angemerkt, das die Karte defekt ist. War so wirklich nicht zu erkennen und auch nicht unter defekt Kategorisiert.

Ich bin zum Anwalt, er ist zum Anwalt. Erst Schlagabtausch per Post, und nach meinem Angebot, vor Gericht zuziehen, bekam ich plötzlich ganz schnell mein Geld zurück.


----------



## AMD4EVA (20. März 2014)

@pcgh

zu einer anzeige zu raten, wegen arglistiger täuschung,
kann sehr schnell nach hinten los gehen.

eher den anwalt zu rate ziehen


ein freund hatte letztes jahr eine 7970 schachtel für 160euro verkauft,
der käufer hat ne anzeige wegen arglistiger täuschung gemacht, und bekam die antwort bei gericht zurück,
wegen falscher beschuldigung 500euro geldstrafe

somit hat dieser 660euro für einen 7970 karton gezahlt

nachtrag, der preis des kartons ist völlig irrelevant, da diese eine versteigerung war,
ich kann auch meine schei**e für 1000euro anbieten


----------



## Rizoma (20. März 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> nachtrag, der preis des kartons ist völlig irrelevant, da diese eine versteigerung war,
> ich kann auch meine schei**e für 1000euro anbieten



Nein ist es nicht! Wäre es nur, wenn der Startpreis bei 1€ gelegen hätte, aber da der Startpreis bei 280 lag suggeriert dieser das die Grafikkarte bei liegt.


----------



## Christoph1717 (20. März 2014)

eine AMD Radeon R9 290X *mit* Originalverpackung

Erstaunlich das nur drei Buchstaben die Lage komplett ändern.
Da wird ausgenutzt das viele schnell drüber lesen und vielleicht im Kopf ein nicht vorhandenes "mit" ergänzen....


----------



## AMD4EVA (20. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht! Wäre es nur, wenn der Startpreis bei 1€ gelegen hätte, aber da der Startpreis bei 280 lag suggeriert dieser das die Grafikkarte bei liegt.


 
das ist auslegungs sache,
das kann dir:
a) was bringen
b) eine geldstrafe kosten


----------



## Sumpfig (20. März 2014)

Eines ist klar, der Verkäufer versucht jemanden übers Ohr zu hauen und auf Kosten anderer durch Täuschung an Geld zu kommen.
Man kann nur hoffen, dass es diese Leute auch mal ordentlich erwischt.

Ich finde sowas auch in keiner Weise lustig, Herr oder Frau* AMDEVA*!

Allzuviel Mitleid mit den Käufern habe ich allerdings auch nicht. Man riecht ein potentielles Schnäppchen und schaltet Hirn völlig aus.


----------



## Noctua (20. März 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> ein freund hatte letztes jahr eine 7970 schachtel für 160euro verkauft,
> der käufer hat ne anzeige wegen arglistiger täuschung gemacht, und bekam die antwort bei gericht zurück,
> wegen falscher beschuldigung 500euro geldstrafe
> 
> somit hat dieser 660euro für einen 7970 karton gezahlt



Witzig ist sowas schon gar nicht. Und wie man sowas gutheissen kann verstehe ich schon gar nicht. Aber das sagt wohl einiges über deinen Charakter aus.
Und wenn einer meiner Freunde sowas gebracht hätte wäre er die längste Zeit mein Freund gewesen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2014)

Dann lieber bei vertrauenswürdigen Händlern, wie Alternate oder Cyberport kaufen.


----------



## hauptmann25 (20. März 2014)

Ich finds nicht besonders schlimm. Klar ist ärgerlich aber das ist dann ne Lektion fürs Leben. Konsumentenschutz ist ja schön und toll aber dadurch haben die Leute anscheinend verlernt ihr Hirn zu benützen. Viele sind wie Roboter, sie können villeicht das was sie in der Schule oder Ausbildung gelernt haben, solange es nach Routine geht ist alles gut. Aber selber nachdenken und Zusammenhänge schliessen können die nicht mehr. Spätestens wenn man liest dass es sich um Verpackung handelt sollte bei einem die Alarmglocken schrillen.

Klar handelt es sich um Täuschung, und ich finde der Verkäufer gehört auch (milde) bestraft. Aber der Kunde sollte kein Geld zurückbekommen. Man hält die Hand nicht ins Feuer und erwartet nicht verbrannt zu werden. Schadet ihm sicher nicht etwas Eigenverantwortung zu lernen.


----------



## Xaipe (20. März 2014)

Viel einfacher: gemäß §119 kann ich eine Willenserklärung und damit den Kaufvertrag gemäß §433 anfechten. Hierfür muss ich mich hinsichtlich einer verkehrswesentlichen Eigenschaft geirrt haben, dies beinhaltet nicht den Preis, aber zum Beispiel der Klassiker ist ein Gemälde, dass man kauft, was eine gut gemachte Kopie ist, man kann dann ohne weiteres Anfechten. Hier wäre es halt, dass man eine Grafikkarte ersteigern wollte und keinen Karton, ich war also zum Zeitpunkt der Abgabe der Willenserklärung über eine verkehrswesentliche Eigenschaft im Irrtum. Theoretisch kann der Verkäufer dann auf Schadesersatz klagen, aber denke nicht, dass er das machen würde.
Gemäß §121 muss man dieses unverzüglich machen, also sobald man Kenntnis von seinem Inhaltsirrtum hat.
Der §123 wäre die zweite Möglichkeit, aber dafür müsste man die Täuschung nachweisen, jedoch kann man das relativ einfach über den §157 auf eine objektive Auslegung bestehen und da würde dann halt die Artikelkategorie ins Spiel kommen.


----------



## hauptmann25 (20. März 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Witzig ist sowas schon gar nicht. Und wie man sowas gutheissen kann verstehe ich schon gar nicht. Aber das sagt wohl einiges über deinen Charakter aus.
> Und wenn einer meiner Freunde sowas gebracht hätte wäre er die längste Zeit mein Freund gewesen.


 Nana komm mal vom hohen Pferd herunter. Oder besser zieh deine Kleidung aus . Denn die wurde irgendwo in einem 2/3 Welt-Land produziert bei extrem schlechten Bedingungen und stark unterbezahlt. All unser Luxus entsteht auf Kosten und durch Ausnützen anderer. Das gilt auch für die Hardware in unseren PCs das gilt für vieles. Stichwort Kapitalismus. Wir haben Überfluss weil wir anderen deren Anteil wegnehmen. So hat die Welt schon immer funktioniert und es wird auch so bleiben, zumindest solange der Mensch Ambitionen haben wird. Völker florierten auf Kosten anderer, Menschen werden reicher auf Kosten anderer. Wenn alles so fair wäre dann wären wir alle erhäblich ärmer, dafür aber alle auf dem selben Level. Musst dir vorstellen wie 2 Gläser. Eins davon (wir) ist voll mit Wasser das andere fast leer(2te/3te) Welt. Wir müssten die Hälfte abgeben damits denen auch so gut geht. Wärst du aber bereit dazu?

War jetzt alles etwas weithergeholt aber ich finde es nicht richtig einem so arg zu verurteilen dass er überhaupt befreundet ist mit jemanden, der auf Ebay hinterzogen hat, während man Sachen besitzt und kauft die durch Ausbeutung anderer Menschen entstehen. Und ja der Konsument ist genauso schuld wie die Firmen. Ich will kein Moralapostel sein und ich bins auch nicht. Denn ich weiß ich könnte nicht auf meinen Luxus verzichten, und deswegen zeige ich auch nicht mit den Finger, denn ich beute indiret genauso andere Menschen aus, so wie warscheinlich jeder andere hier. Bloß wissen will davon keiner nix. Aber was ich wirklich hasse ist Scheinheilligkeit, wir haben alle etwas Dreck am Stecken da brauchen wir nicht so tun als ob einer besser wie der andere ist. Vor allem wenn es nur sowas indirektes ist als Freund mit einem Betrüger zu sein.


----------



## Teclis16 (21. März 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> @pcgh
> 
> zu einer anzeige zu raten, wegen arglistiger täuschung,
> kann sehr schnell nach hinten los gehen.
> ...


 

Selten so ein Schwachsinn gelesen...immer diese Geschichten.... "Ein Freund, von einem Freund, dessen Freund hat folgendes erlebt"

Außerdem kann man niemanden wegen einer "arglistigen Täuschung" anzeigen. Du kannst einen Vertrag wegen arglistiger Täuschung anfechten, dies ist aber rein zivilrechtlich.

Was du vielleicht meinst, ist einen Strafantrag wegen Betrugs zu stellen. Nie im Leben hätte dies aber eine Verurteilung wegen falscher Verdächtigung zur Folge. Schließlich behauptet man in der Strafanzeige nicht wissentlich falsche Tatsachen, daher fehlt es am Vorsatz.
Selbst wenn sich der Verkäufer hier also nicht eines Betrugs strafbar gemacht hat, erfüllt dann nicht im Gegenzug der Anzeigende den Straftatbestand der falschen Verdächtigung. Nur weil sich ein Tatverdacht nicht erhärtet hat, macht sich nicht automatisch der Anzeigensteller strafbar.

Um eine falsche Verdächtigung zu bejahen, muss es erwiesen sein, dass der Täter seine Behauptung wider besseres Wissen aufgestellt hat und selbst das reicht nicht aus, wenn der andere die rechtswidrige Tat (möglicherweise) begangen hat. (BGHSt 35, 50).


----------



## AMD4EVA (21. März 2014)

1. doch kann man, lern mal das rechtsystem mit den zugehörigen paragraphen(nicht landes, sondern eu)
2. das geht sehr wohl


----------



## >aL3X< (21. März 2014)

Ich find die einzelnen Reaktionen und Meinungen schon um einiges interessanter als die überteuerte OVP
Immer wieder interessant sich die Äusserungen zu Gemüte zu führen

B2T, Strafe muss sein, wohlgemerkt für beide. Sonst lernen die 2 ja nie was dazu^^


----------



## Gast20141 (21. März 2014)

@Thema:

Sehr schön und ausführlich geschrieben..

Ich denke zudem auch, dass der Verkäufer selbst mehrfach auf den Artikel geboten hat um den Eindruck zu erwecken, dass das Interesse an der Ware sehr groß ist.



Teclis16 schrieb:


> Selten so ein Schwachsinn gelesen...immer diese Geschichten.... "Ein Freund, von einem Freund, dessen Freund hat folgendes erlebt"


Ich fand seine Geschichte auch sehr... interessant. 

Er muss noch ein Bisschen daran feilen denke ich.


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> @pcgh
> 
> zu einer anzeige zu raten, wegen arglistiger täuschung,
> kann sehr schnell nach hinten los gehen.
> ...



Es wurde zu einer Anfechtungserklärung geraten. Nicht zu einer Anzeige. Ansonsten cool story bro...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. März 2014)

Ein hin und her. Aber selbst der Artikel geht darauf ein, bei Ebay ganz normal solche Auktionen. Und wer glaubt dass das alles ist, der verkauft zu selten bei Ebay.  Ich bin mittlerweile so schlau, die meisten Käufer lesen maximal ein, oder zwei Zeilen. Oder hangeln sich gleich zu den Eckdaten der Ware. Das Vorgeplänkel, der Zustandstext, und die AGBs mit dem wichtigen Ausschlusssatz, die werden kaum, bis nie gelesen. Und gerade beim Text für den Zustand, der meist weit unten steht, kommt es immer wieder zu Problemen. Weil die Leute einfach zu faul sind/ oder zu doof sind alles durchzulesen. Und wenn sie was nicht verstehen, nicht nachfragen, oder auch nicht noch mal lesen bis sie es kapieren. Ganz normal auf Ebay. Gibt immer wieder künstlich Stress. Darum werfe ich mittlerweile alles weg. Oder verschenke es.


----------



## D0pefish (21. März 2014)

Beliebt ist auch die "Käufer wollte keinen versicherten Versand - selber Schuld" - Artikel nie angekommen Geschichte oder Eintagsfliegen-Händler, die irgendwo auf dem Weg nach Europa verunglückte Hardware billig einkaufen, sie dann verkaufen und später mit Händlergewährleistung beim Hersteller Ersatz organisieren. Oder Artikel die aus der Grauzone kommen, da der Käufer mit dem peinlichen Anliegen nie vor Gericht geht. Ganz linkes Volk, dass sich eh später irgendwo das Rückgat bricht, gegen Lenkräder u. Windschutzscheiben knallt oder den langsamen Krebstod stirbt. Hier kann man nur auf einen Richter hoffen, der ermessend vorgeht, nicht nach Paragraf, denn es ist eindeutig böswillige Täuschung. Spätestens bei der Rechnung wird es interessant für einen kleinen hastenichtgesehen Hausbesuch, falls man mit solchen Aktionen mal an den falschen Käufer/Verkäufer gerät. Ich würd's einfach lassen. Kommt alles mit Zinsen zurück. Wer weiß, was der Käufer alles schon verzapft hat, damit ihm nun das passierte.


----------



## Tazmal27 (21. März 2014)

D0pefish schrieb:


> denn es ist eindeutig böswillige Täuschung.


 
das ist sowas von totaler quatsch .. ich hab schon viel mist hier gelesen aber du haust echt noch einen obendrauf .. was hat das mit täuschung zutun? wenn ein Mensch wirklich so doof ist und bietet über 200 Euro auf eine Sache die in der passenden Kategorie sowie mit passendem Text ausgestattet war ist das ganz allein seine blödheit .. das spiegelt wieder unser volk hier. Bei Ebay ist zurzeit eh nur Lug und Trug unterwegs und es gibt ständig nachrichten über falsche Sachen oder Anwaltsdrohungen weil der Käufer durch unser tolles TV Programm schon garnichtmehr weis was er darf und was nicht ..

Sind wir mal ehrlich, wenn der TV Sender nicht weis was er ausstrahlen soll, kommt wieder ne Sondersendung über "Der Bürger und seine Rechte" oder "Lebensmittelskandale aufgedeckt"

Ich hätte das garnicht erst gekauft da ich alleine beim Lesen schon gemerkt hätte was los ist oder hätte die Frage an den Verkäufer Funktion benutzt.

Ich habe inzwischen auch sämtliche Aktivitäten bei Ebay eingestellt und verkaufe dort nichts und kaufe auch nichts, außer von Powersellern (Händlern). Allerdings wurde ich nie übers Ohr gehauen in meinen 13 Jahren Ebay


----------



## Rizoma (21. März 2014)

Du erzählst Bullshit der Artikel kann in der Richtigen Kategorie einsortiert sein und alle wichtigen Infos enthalten wichtig ist auch wie der Artikel Präsentiert wird und in diesen Fall suggeriert der Artikel das das man die Graka mit erhält und das ist es nun mal eindeutig eine Arglistige Täuschung. Siehe die ganzen Abofallen Anbieter die haben auch alle wichtigen Infos auf ihren Seiten Suggerieren aber das es kostenlos ist nur im kleingedruckten weisen sie auf kosten hin die werden auch mittlerweile Rechtlich belangt.


----------



## Teclis16 (21. März 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> 1. doch kann man, lern mal das rechtsystem mit den zugehörigen paragraphen(nicht landes, sondern eu)
> 2. das geht sehr wohl



Zu 1. keine Sorge, hab ich bereits hinter mir, du anscheinend nicht. 
Aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren, wenn du mich an deiner Weisheit teilhaben lässt


----------



## Tazmal27 (21. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Du erzählst Bullshit der Artikel kann in der Richtigen Kategorie einsortiert sein und alle wichtigen Infos enthalten wichtig ist auch wie der Artikel Präsentiert wird und in diesen Fall suggeriert der Artikel das das man die Graka mit erhält und das ist es nun mal eindeutig eine Arglistige Täuschung. Siehe die ganzen Abofallen Anbieter die haben auch alle wichtigen Infos auf ihren Seiten Suggerieren aber das es kostenlos ist nur im kleingedruckten weisen sie auf kosten hin die werden auch mittlerweile Rechtlich belangt.


 
stimmt nicht, es stand im text was fakten sind und es war richtig kategorisiert. da kann keiner was machen .. das einzige das bauchschmerzen macht bei sowas ist die tatsache das man als verkäufer nun nen schlechten ruf hat.

Der Käufer hat sicher im Ebay Forum den Fall geschrieben aber dort wird er eh zu 99% die antwort erhalten haben "selbst schuld" oder "haha" .. denn Hilfe gibts von Ebayseite genausowenig wie von der Community dort 

aber schön das du mit deinem nichtwissen geantwortet hast


----------



## Rizoma (21. März 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> stimmt nicht, es stand im text was fakten sind und es war richtig kategorisiert. da kann keiner was machen .. das einzige das bauchschmerzen macht bei sowas ist die tatsache das man als verkäufer nun nen schlechten ruf hat.
> 
> Der Käufer hat sicher im Ebay Forum den Fall geschrieben aber dort wird er eh zu 99% die antwort erhalten haben "selbst schuld" oder "haha" .. denn Hilfe gibts von Ebayseite genausowenig wie von der Community dort
> 
> aber schön das du mit deinem nichtwissen geantwortet hast



Schön das du dein nicht wissen preis gibst. Der Verkäufer hat sich hier auf verdammt dünnen Eis begeben was mit Sicherheit zusammen bricht. Ich hatte im anderen Thread zu diesen Thema schon einen Link gepostet wo jemand etwas ähnliches mit einem Photo von von Goldbarren abgezogen hatte und soll ich dir was sagen der wurde Verurteilt aber schön zu lesen wie sehr lächerlich du dich hier machst


----------



## Toffelwurst (21. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Schön das du dein nicht wissen preis gibst. Der Verkäufer hat sich hier auf verdammt dünnen Eis begeben was mit Sicherheit zusammen bricht. Ich hatte im anderen Thread zu diesen Thema schon einen Link gepostet wo jemand etwas ähnliches mit einem Photo von von Goldbarren abgezogen hatte und soll ich dir was sagen der wurde Verurteilt aber schön zu lesen wie sehr lächerlich du dich hier machst


 
Und ich sag dir nochmal, wie im anderen Thread auch, dass du den Fall mit den Goldbarren nicht auf diesen übertragen kannst. Die Gründe dafür hab ich auch schon geschrieben.


----------



## Rizoma (21. März 2014)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Und ich sag dir nochmal, wie im anderen Thread auch, dass du den Fall mit den Goldbarren nicht auf diesen übertragen kannst. Die Gründe dafür hab ich auch schon geschrieben.


 
Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern aber da du es immer noch nicht verstanden hast bitteschön. Doch kann man in beiden fällen wurde über die Artikelbeschreibung Suggeriert das jeweilige echte Produkt zu bekommen und nicht nur ein Photo/Karton selbst die Rechtsanwälte von denen ich den Link habe sehen das diese Fälle vergleichbar sind. Und die werden mit Sicherheit mehr Ahnung haben wie du.

Hier nochmal der Quote dazu der mit von der Kanzlei zugekommen ist.



> Hallo Enrico, danke für den Hinweis, wir machen zu dem Thema wahrscheinlich demnächst ein Video. Vor dem AG Düsseldorf wird übrigens gerade ein ähnlicher Fall verhandelt: Mutmaßlicher Betrug bei Ebay - Aktuelle Stunde  Gruß Kanzlei WBS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## MOD6699 (21. März 2014)

Na wenn dein Freund das gemacht hat dann auf auf  Kann ich mir aus meiner 20 -jährigen Gerichts- und Ermittlungserfahrung im allgemeinen zwar null vorstellen aber


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> @pcgh
> 
> zu einer anzeige zu raten, wegen arglistiger täuschung,
> kann sehr schnell nach hinten los gehen.
> ...



Wer so etwas einstellt hat ja Betrugsabsichten bzw. legt es auf die Täuschung an. Er hat sich da auch sicherlich viel Zeit genommen den Text zu formulieren damit er nicht sofort beim 1. Warnschuss untergeht. Ich würde auch meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen das er bei jedem Gericht sein Recht bekommen hätte.
 Sicherlich sollte man genau lesen und schauen was da bei dem Angebot steht aber trotzdem sollte Ebay solche Geschäfte unterbinden und den Verkäufer rauswerfen.


----------



## DannyL (21. März 2014)

Man soll nur bedenken, dass es seit vielen Jahren einen Tipp gibt:

*Wer bei Ebay ein Schnäppchen machen will, sollte sich auch Artikel ansehen, die in die falsche Kategorie einsortiert worden sind! *Die Auktion fällt genau unter diesem Hinweis.Ich habe so auch schon Sachen gekauft zu Preisen, die der Verkäufer sicher nicht erzielen wollte. 

Alleine wegen der Rechnung würde ich Vorsatz anbringen wollen, denn wozu ein Karton mit Rechnung zum eigentlichen Inhalt? Um mögliche Garantie-Ansprüche abwickeln zu können. Daher wird alleine durch das Wort Rechnung schon der Kopf abgeschaltet, in der falschen Kategorie würde nie ein anderer eine so neue Grafikkarte suchen und kaufen. Da liest man in der Beschreibung nur noch das, was man lesen will. Und die Wort- und Grammatik-Beugung mit dem "*AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung*" sagt schon alles. Wenn man es sicher und unmissverständlich macht, dann verkauft man eine Originalverpackung einer AMD Radeon R9 290X.

Das Problem ist auch, dass heutzutage keiner mehr die Beschreibung richtig liest. Alles muss in der Artikelbezeichnung stehen.


----------



## Toffelwurst (21. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern aber da du es immer noch nicht verstanden hast bitteschön. Doch kann man in beiden fällen wurde über die Artikelbeschreibung Suggeriert das jeweilige echte Produkt zu bekommen und nicht nur ein Photo/Karton *selbst die Rechtsanwälte von denen ich den Link habe sehen das diese Fälle vergleichbar sind*. Und die werden mit Sicherheit mehr Ahnung haben wie du.
> 
> Hier nochmal der Quote dazu der mit von der Kanzlei zugekommen ist.


 
Wo schreiben sie das?
Er spricht von einem *ähnlichen* Fall.
Fakt ist, auf den Fotos hier ist nur der Karton zu sehen nicht ein einziges mal die Grafikkarte selbst, bei dem Fall mit den Goldbarren waren nur die Barren zu sehen, nicht aber der Rahmen des Bildes also eine ganz andere Konstellation. Außerdem suggeriert die Artikelbeschreibung nicht, dass die Grafikkarte mitgesendet wird, es wird von einer "AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung" gesprochen. Die Leute, die das falsch lesen tun mir einfach nur leid. Hätte dort gestanden: "AMD Radeon R9 290X mit Originalverpackung" oder, "AMD Radeon R9 290X+Originalverpackung" würde ich dir sofort recht geben.

Der Einzige wirklich Punkt an dem ich ebenfalls das Grübeln anfange ist der hohe Startpreis, das war es dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Rizoma (21. März 2014)

zu mal der Verkäufer auch das gleiche mit einem anderen Artikel gemacht hat (aktueller intel Prozessor) da ist es definitiv Vorsatz



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Wo schreiben sie das?
> Er spricht von einem ähnlichen Fall.
> Fakt ist, auf den Fotos hier ist nur der Karton zu sehen nicht ein  einziges mal die Grafikkarte selbst und die Artikelbeschreibung  suggeriert auch nicht, dass die Grafikkarte mitgesendet wird. Wenn du  das aus der Artikelbeschreibung raus liest, dann tut mir das echt leid  für dich.


 
Ja er spricht von einem Ähnlichen Fall nun laß mich mal Synonyme für Vergleichbar für dich Googeln hier wow da kommt ja das Ähnlich drin vor ich hoffe ich muß dir jetzt nicht noch erklären was Synonyme sind.

Und ob ich ein Bild Von Goldbarren mache oder ein Bild von einem Karton einer Graka und durch die Aktionsaufmache zu Suggerieren das man Gold/Graka bekommt ist es nun mal Vergleichbar/Ähnlich nur die Produkte ändern sich.


----------



## Toffelwurst (21. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> zu mal der Verkäufer auch das gleiche mit einem anderen Artikel gemacht hat (aktueller intel Prozessor) da ist es definitiv Vorsatz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, schlecht gefrühstückt oder warum kannst du nicht sachlich diskutieren?

Meiner Meinung nach ist da ein großer Unterschied. Hätte er die Grafikkarte noch mit auf einem Bild gehabt, dann wären die Fälle sofort vergleichbar. Du siehst das was du bekommst auf den Artikelfotos, den Karton und die Rechnung, von der Grafikkarte war nie die Rede und sie ist auch nicht abgebildet. Wohingegen bei den Goldbarren der Barren an sich abgebildet war und nirgends erkenntlich war, dass es sich um ein Foto handelt.

Aber da du eh zu emotional auf die Geschichte reagierst werde ich mich dazu jetzt nicht mehr weiter äußern, mein Standpunkt ist sowieso soweit klar.


----------



## Rizoma (21. März 2014)

Schon mal daran gedacht das er in der Artikelbeschreibung OVP schreibt was nicht nur "Original Verpackung" sondern "Original Verpackt" heißt was in der Regel mit einem Siegel oder eingeschweißten Inhalt daher geht daher muß auch keine Graka abgebildet sein


----------



## Toffelwurst (21. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht das er in der Artikelbeschreibung OVP schreibt was nicht nur "Original Verpackung" sondern "Original Verpackt" heißt was in der Regel mit einem Siegel oder eingeschweißten Inhalt daher geht daher muß auch keine Graka abgebildet sein


 
Wer bei Ebay nur die Überschrift liest und nicht die Beschreibung, vor allem wenn dann OVP auch noch mehrere Bedeutungen haben kann, der hat es dann leider verdient, dass ihm sowas passiert.
Wir sind hier immer noch in einer Welt, in der man seinen Kopf für mehr als nur als Hutständer benutzt.

Oh verdammt ich hab wieder geantwortet


----------



## MOD6699 (21. März 2014)

Vorsicht: Leere Verpackungen bei eBay verkaufen?


----------



## Rizoma (21. März 2014)

Hier alles auf den Käufer ab zu wälzen da er ja so Dämlich ist ist zu einfach. Der Verkäufer hat das Angebot so zu formulieren das beim Käufer keine Mißverständnisse entstehen können macht er es nicht ist es das Problem des Verkäufers macht er es mit Vorsatz nicht könnte man ihn Vorsätzliche arglistige Täuschung unterstellen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (21. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Hier alles auf den Käufer ab zu wälzen da er ja so Dämlich ist ist zu einfach...


 
Na ja, wenn jemand ein Bastelfahrzeug ohne Motor kauft, ohne vorher die Beschreibung gelesen zu haben, kann dem Verkäufer auch nicht arglistige Täuschung vorwerfen.

Ob hier eine betrügerische Absicht im Spiel war, dürfte sich schwer beweisen lassen, da der Verkäufer den Artikel wohl vollständig beschrieben hatte.

Und genau das ist der juristische Knackpunkt.


----------



## Pu244 (21. März 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> @pcgh
> 
> zu einer anzeige zu raten, wegen arglistiger täuschung,
> kann sehr schnell nach hinten los gehen.
> ...


 
Nette Geschichte, nur hättest du nicht so dick auftragen sollen, eine falsche Verdächtigung setzt nämlich "wider besseres Wissen" voraus, sprich man muß wissen das es falsch war. Es sei denn der Freund hat die Schachtel in der Nazizeit gekauft und hat dem NS Regime nicht gepasst, damals war es relativ beliebt um Gegner wegzusperren.

Falsche Verdächtigung


----------



## Rizoma (21. März 2014)

In diesen Fall sollte dies relativ einfach sein

Verkäufer hat den Karton

- mit Rechnung des Original Artikels angeboten (brauch man bei enem Karton nicht Suggeriert den Kauf einer Grafikkarte da sie auf der Rechnung erwähnt wird)
- Startpreis 280€ (was sehr wohl suggeriert eine das es sich um eine Grafikkarte handelt da der preis Für ein stück Pappe was noch nicht mal Sammlerwert hat zu hoch ist)
- Verkäufer hat noch eine Weiter Aktion mit der gleichen Methode im Angebot gehabt und erfolgreich verkauft (Spätestesn bei dem Punkt kommt der Vorsatz da es sich auch nicht mehr um ein Versehen des Verkäufers handeln kann)


----------



## DannyL (21. März 2014)

@Rizoma

das trifft es auf den Punkt


----------



## Cuddleman (21. März 2014)

Interessant finde ich die Tatsache, das der Verkäufer innerhalb von ~9h mehrfach Änderungen, auch zu den Bildern, ausführte und als letzte Maßnahme den "Sofort-Kaufen" Bereich bearbeitete!
Was zeigen wohl die anfänglichen Bilder?
Z.B. den Käufer der Grafikkarte, da dieser Rechnungsbereich unkenntlich gemacht wurde.


----------



## Pu244 (21. März 2014)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Wo schreiben sie das?
> Er spricht von einem *ähnlichen* Fall.
> Fakt ist, auf den Fotos hier ist nur der Karton zu sehen nicht ein einziges mal die Grafikkarte selbst, bei dem Fall mit den Goldbarren waren nur die Barren zu sehen, nicht aber der Rahmen des Bildes also eine ganz andere Konstellation. Außerdem suggeriert die Artikelbeschreibung nicht, dass die Grafikkarte mitgesendet wird, es wird von einer "AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung" gesprochen. Die Leute, die das falsch lesen tun mir einfach nur leid. Hätte dort gestanden: "AMD Radeon R9 290X mit Originalverpackung" oder, "AMD Radeon R9 290X+Originalverpackung" würde ich dir sofort recht geben.
> 
> Der Einzige wirklich Punkt an dem ich ebenfalls das Grübeln anfange ist der hohe Startpreis, das war es dann aber auch schon.



Glücklicherweise sehen die Gerichte das wohl nicht ganz so wie du, im Zweifelsfall entscheidet dann einfach der Richter ob damit jemand in die Irre geführt werden sollte und der Staatsanwalt ob ein Betrug vorliegt. Interessant finde ich wieviele hier die Betrüger verteidigen, da wurden wohl einige noch nicht ordentlich genug abgezockt. Falls ihr nun denkt "das kann mir nicht passieren", es wurden schon gestandene Polizeihauptkommissare mit der Zuständigkeit Trickbetrug ausgenommen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (21. März 2014)

Das sind sicher Indizien für eine arglistige Täuschung, da stimme ich zu.

Ich frage mich, ob der Verkäufer solch ein hohes rechtliches Risko eingeht, nur um in ein oder zwei Fällen ein paar Hunderter abzustauben?

Lohnt sich ja kaum, um dafür eine Strafe zu riskieren.


----------



## KrHome (21. März 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Rizoma schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da in diesen Fall der Verkäufer auch am selben Tag  noch einen Intel Prozessor Karton mit der gleichen Masche verkauft hat  werden dir Richter sehr wohl ebenfalls den Betrug sehen.
> ...


 Wenn der Betrug strafrechtlich vorliegt, kommt der Käufer über §823 BGB zivilrechtlich an Schadensersatz. Daher ist es nicht ganz unwichtig, wie der Fall von einem Strafrichter beurteilt wird.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich wieviele hier die Betrüger  verteidigen, da wurden wohl einige noch nicht ordentlich genug  abgezockt.


 Das überrascht mich auch. Sonst ist das Geschrei nach Verbraucherschutz immer extrem groß.


----------



## Pu244 (21. März 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das sind sicher Indizien für eine arglistige Täuschung, da stimme ich zu.
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob der Verkäufer solch ein hohes rechtliches Risko eingeht, nur um in ein oder zwei Fällen ein paar Hunderter abzustauben?
> 
> Lohnt sich ja kaum, um dafür eine Strafe zu riskieren.


 
In vielen Fällen wirst du wohl keine echte Adresse bekommen oder die Leute haben das in einer Kombination aus Blöd und Pleite getan, dann läufst du ebenfalls deinem Geld hinterher.


----------



## Rizoma (21. März 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Lohnt sich ja kaum, um dafür eine Strafe zu riskieren.



Es werden alte Omas für 10€ auf der straße ausgeraubt da sind 600€ die der Verkäufer hier an einem Tag gemacht hat sehr viel Reizvoller zu mal sich der Verkäufer hier in Sicherheit glaubt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> In diesen Fall sollte dies relativ einfach sein
> 
> Verkäufer hat den Karton
> 
> - mit Rechnung des Original Artikels angeboten (brauch man bei enem Karton nicht Suggeriert den Kauf einer Grafikkarte da sie auf der Rechnung erwähnt wird)


 
Er hat eine Origignalverpackung *und *nicht *mit* Rechnung verkauft. Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied gerade wenn es um Verträge geht



Rizoma schrieb:


> - Startpreis 280€ (was sehr wohl suggeriert eine das es sich um eine Grafikkarte handelt da der preis Für ein stück Pappe was noch nicht mal Sammlerwert hat zu hoch ist)


In diesem Punkt gebe ich dir Recht. Aber auch dies Entbindet den Käufer nicht von der Pflicht die Beschreibung genau durch zu lesen



Rizoma schrieb:


> - Verkäufer hat noch eine Weiter Aktion mit der gleichen Methode im Angebot gehabt und erfolgreich verkauft (Spätestesn bei dem Punkt kommt der Vorsatz da es sich auch nicht mehr um ein Versehen des Verkäufers handeln kann)


 Na und dann hat er an diesem Tag 2 mal einen Karton, welche jeweils in der richtigen Kategorie einsortiert waren. Dummheit schützt nun mal nicht vor Strafe. Es war alles richtig beschrieben. Und wie schon so oft gesagt wurde. Wer zu dumm ist bei einem Vertrag genau durchzulesen was er da kauft und letztendlich zustimmt der ist selber Schuld. Ich bin auf die Auktionsseite gegangen und das erste was ich oben als vorgeschlagene Produkte sehe sind Kartons und keine Grafikkarten, da werde ich doch stutzig


----------



## KennyKiller (21. März 2014)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Na und dann hat er an diesem Tag 2 mal einen Karton, welche jeweils in der richtigen Kategorie einsortiert waren. Dummheit schützt nun mal nicht vor Strafe. Es war alles richtig beschrieben. Und wie schon so oft gesagt wurde. Wer zu dumm ist bei einem Vertrag genau durchzulesen was er da kauft und letztendlich zustimmt der ist selber Schuld. Ich bin auf die Auktionsseite gegangen und das erste was ich oben als vorgeschlagene Produkte sehe sind Kartons und keine Grafikkarten, da werde ich doch stutzig


 
Dummheit schützt zwar vor Strafe nicht aber unser Gesetz schützt eben auch dumme Leute  Der Käufer hat aus einem Irrtum heraus eine Willenserklärung zum Kauf abgegeben womöglich wurde er vom Verkäufer durch arglistige Täuschung dazu verleitet. Für mich ist der Fall ganz eindeutig, der Käufer kann seine Willenserklärung anfechten und somit vom Kauf zurück treten.


----------



## Rizoma (21. März 2014)

Und ihr versteht es immer noch nicht es ist nicht nur wichtig was in dem Angebot steht sondern auch was dieses Suggeriert und das Angebot Suggeriert eindeutig das es sich hier um eine Graka handelt. Reitet nicht so auf die Kategorie rum wo es eingestellt wurde der Käufer kann davon ausgehen das bei 280€ Startpreis der Artikel eine Grafikkarte ist und kein Karton und diese einfach nur in der Falschen Kategorie einsortiert wurde.


----------



## akuji13 (21. März 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> ein freund hatte letztes jahr eine 7970 schachtel für 160euro verkauft,
> der käufer hat ne anzeige wegen arglistiger täuschung gemacht, und bekam die antwort bei gericht zurück,
> wegen falscher beschuldigung 500euro geldstrafe
> 
> somit hat dieser 660euro für einen 7970 karton gezahlt



Lade das Urteil anonymisiert hoch, ansonsten ist es nur eine Behauptung.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber auch dies Entbindet den Käufer nicht von der Pflicht die Beschreibung genau durch zu lesen



Wenn es sich um ein arglistige Täuschung (lt. des Richters) handelt, ist es gar nicht möglich sich die Beschreibung genau oder "richtig" durchzulesen.


----------



## Pu244 (21. März 2014)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Er hat eine Origignalverpackung *und *nicht *mit*
> Na und dann hat er an diesem Tag 2 mal einen Karton, welche jeweils in der richtigen Kategorie einsortiert waren. Dummheit schützt nun mal nicht vor Strafe. Es war alles richtig beschrieben. Und wie schon so oft gesagt wurde. Wer zu dumm ist bei einem Vertrag genau durchzulesen was er da kauft und letztendlich zustimmt der ist selber Schuld. Ich bin auf die Auktionsseite gegangen und das erste was ich oben als vorgeschlagene Produkte sehe sind Kartons und keine Grafikkarten, da werde ich doch stutzig



Wenn man es mehrfach macht liegt eine gezielte Gewinnerzielungsabsicht nahe, im übrigen trägt das zum Gesamtbild bei.

Wenn vor Gericht dieselben Ansichten wie in diesem Forum gelten würden würden für Betrüger wahrlich goldene Zeiten anbrechen. Zum Glück ist dies nicht so.

Es gibt übrigens auch etwas wie ein "das verstehen normale Menschen darunter" vor Gericht, das führt z.B. das nahezu sämtlich Vereinbarungen die man so anklickt unwirksam sind (dürfen nicht länger als eine Seite sein oder müssen im Fall eines Kaufs schon vorher vereinbart werden), ferner darf in Verträgen auch nichts unübliches stehen (z.B. in einem Kreditvertrag eine Überlassung für sämtliches Hab und Gut). Vondaher muß ich unsere Gerichte auch einmal echt loben das sie solchen Leuten das Handwerk legen.


----------



## valandil (21. März 2014)

Hoffentlich wird der Betrüger (alles andere ist er nicht) abgestraft *UND* der Käufer liest in Zukunft die Artikelbeschreibung besser durch.


----------



## D0pefish (21. März 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> das ist sowas von totaler quatsch .. ich hab schon viel mist hier gelesen aber du haust echt noch einen obendrauf .. was hat das mit täuschung zutun?



Ist er getäuscht worden oder nicht? Das beantwortet wohl deine Anranzerei. Worum geht es denn hier im Thema? Darum, dass jemand verarscht wurde, anderes Deutsch für Täuschung. Die AGB's von Ebay schützen eben alle drei Parteien so gut es geht. Sonst hätte man das Geld einfach von Paypal zurückgebucht und dann mal drauf ankommen lassen. Ich kann das bei meiner Bank jedenfalls machen.
Der Preis stand bei 200 oder was weiß ich. Für ne Pappschachtel? Nein, für eine Graka mit Rechnung! Es war auch kein Versehen des Verkäufers, sondern bewusst und kein Einzelfall. Als Käufer geht man mit einer anderen Erwartungshaltung vor wie beim Verkaufen. Da sind Menschen eben leicht zu beirren, wie man sieht. Der Käufer trägt Mitschuld, keine Frage. Er hat unbedacht gehandelt, da er nicht genau gelesen hat und einen falsch kategorisierten Fang machen wollte. Verkäufern mit 3 Punkten sollte allgemein erstmal mit Misstrauen begegnet werden. Ich habe Leuten auch schon ihre kaputte Hardware für unter 10€ abgekauft, die dachten sie wären die ganz Schlauen. Dabei gings mir um's Gehäuse und andere Ersatzteile, die um die kaputte CPU verbaut waren. Ebay macht mir zumindest immer noch riesen Spaß und ich habe genug Geduld. Wenn nicht heute, dann eben später. Ich repariere gern alte Elektronik und bin bisher nicht enttäuscht worden. Verkauft habe ich auch schon gut, auf ehrliche Weise und die Käufer waren glücklich mit dem was sie bekamen. So kann man auch helfen und die Kohle wieder reinvestieren.


----------



## Gast20141 (21. März 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> nteressant finde ich wieviele hier die Betrüger verteidigen, da wurden wohl einige noch nicht ordentlich genug abgezockt.





KrHome schrieb:


> Das überrascht mich auch. Sonst ist das Geschrei nach Verbraucherschutz immer extrem groß.


Das finde ich auch merkwürdig. Der Verkäufer wird teilweise sogar als ganz cleverer Held gefeiert. Und es wurde auch suggeriert, der Verkäufer wollte nicht mal absichtlich täuschen...



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn vor Gericht dieselben Ansichten wie in diesem Forum gelten würden würden für Betrüger wahrlich goldene Zeiten anbrechen. Zum Glück ist dies nicht so.


Eben. Wenn diese Masche völlig legal und unanfechtbar wäre, dann würde Hardware-Verpackungs-Betrug GmbH und co. wie Unkraut aus dem Boden sprießen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. März 2014)

Ist mal gut jetzt, ich kann meine Verpackungen Privat für 10000€ Verkaufen wenn ich das will. Ich bestimme bei Ebay den Wert meiner Artikel, ich bin kein Händler. Und täuschung seh ich da nicht. Ich hab sofort gelesen das es nur eine Verpackung ist.. Startpreis hin oder her. Wenn ich eben 280€ dafür will, dann will ich 280€ dafür.


----------



## Shurchil (21. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ist mal gut jetzt, ich kann meine Verpackungen Privat für 10000€ Verkaufen wenn ich das will. Ich bestimme bei Ebay den Wert meiner Artikel, ich bin kein Händler. Und täuschung seh ich da nicht. Ich hab sofort gelesen das es nur eine Verpackung ist.. Startpreis hin oder her. Wenn ich eben 280€ dafür will, dann will ich 280€ dafür.


 
Gott, endlich jemand mit Hirn.

So ein Bullsh** von wegen "niemand verkauft einen Karton für 280€" - ist doch jedem selbst überlassen. Wenn ich sehe, dass Leute Wildstar Betakeys für 150€ verticken, könnte ich auch sagen "so viel würde ich nie bezahlen oder verlangen für einen Betakey". 
Naja, hier wurde mal wieder von der Redaktion Hobby-Geanwaltet.


----------



## Rizoma (21. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ist mal gut jetzt, ich kann meine Verpackungen Privat für 10000€ Verkaufen wenn ich das will. Ich bestimme bei Ebay den Wert meiner Artikel, ich bin kein Händler. Und täuschung seh ich da nicht. Ich hab sofort gelesen das es nur eine Verpackung ist.. Startpreis hin oder her. Wenn ich eben 280€ dafür will, dann will ich 280€ dafür.



Es ist aber nen Unterschied ob du von vornherein klar und *Unmißverständlich* schreibst das du für deinen Karton 10000€ Willst (dann wird ihn niemand kaufen)  oder ob du mir einer Trickreichen Umschreibung versuchst den Leuten zu Suggerieren  das in dem Karton noch etwas ist was auch den wert von 10000€ entspricht. Wie es bei dem Ebay Karton gemacht wurde. Und auch du kannst nicht Jeden Preis verlangen denn ab einen bestimmten Punkt greift das Gesetzt gegen Wucher  . Aber glaubt schön weiter an den Müll den ihr von euch gebt ihr werdet in euren leben (und ich gehe mal davon aus das es noch lange ist)  auch noch auf die Nase fallen und dann kann man nur hoffen das der Schaden der euch entsteht hoch genug ist und es genug Leute gibt die euch deswegen auslachen.


----------



## D0pefish (21. März 2014)

Ein Karton für eine R9 290X, keine PS2 oder Klodeckel. Wer gibt seine Rechnungen vor dem Ablauf der Gewährleistung weg? Hat sicher noch eine Kopie gemacht vor dem Verkauf. Ich finds ja schon interessant wer hier wie darüber denkt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2014)

Sicherlich hilft lesen und genaues schauen aber nicht jeder ist gegen solche Tricks ausreichend firm. Ich finde daher das Ebay eine gewisse Aufsichtspflicht haben sollte, dran verdienen wollen die ja eh.


----------



## KaterTom (21. März 2014)

Genau. Ich denke da z.B. an ausländische Mitbürger die mit den Feinheiten der deutschen Sprache noch nicht so vertraut sind. Die sind doch die idealen Opfer für trickreiche Formulierungen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Es ist aber nen Unterschied ob du von vornherein klar und *Unmißverständlich* schreibst das du für deinen Karton 10000€ Willst (dann wird ihn niemand kaufen)  oder ob du mir einer Trickreichen Umschreibung versuchst den Leuten zu Suggerieren  das in dem Karton noch etwas ist was auch den wert von 10000€ entspricht. Wie es bei dem Ebay Karton gemacht wurde. Und auch du kannst nicht Jeden Preis verlangen denn ab einen bestimmten Punkt greift das Gesetzt gegen Wucher  . Aber glaubt schön weiter an den Müll den ihr von euch gebt ihr werdet in euren leben (und ich gehe mal davon aus das es noch lange ist)  auch noch auf die Nase fallen und dann kann man nur hoffen das der Schaden der euch entsteht hoch genug ist und es genug Leute gibt die euch deswegen auslachen.


 
Ja sorry, ich lach den Käufer aus. Weil wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil... Pech gehabt würde ich sagen.. Und wenn ich mal darauf reinfallen sollte, und es trotzdem in der Beschreibung steht das es eine Verpackung ist und sogar in der Richtigen Kategorie.. Dann bin ich eben selbst schuld. Frag mich was der aufstand soll. Verkäufer hatte halt glück soviel geld zu bekommen für seine Verpackung. Und das mit der Rechnung ist auch kein Beweis zur Täuschung.

Wenn ich die selbe Graka habe, aber keine Rechnung mehr und Verpackung, ist sie weniger Wert..



KaterTom schrieb:


> Genau. Ich denke da z.B. an ausländische Mitbürger die mit den Feinheiten der deutschen Sprache noch nicht so vertraut sind. Die sind doch die idealen Opfer für trickreiche Formulierungen.




Dann sollen sie eben nichts Kaufen.. Das ist doch keine Verteidigung des Käufers weil er kein Deutsch kann.. Also sowas


----------



## KaterTom (21. März 2014)

> Also sowas


...dachte ich auch beim lesen deines Posts. Unglaublich, was für ein Rechtsempfinden hier manche haben. Da ist wohl so einiges von der guten Kinderstube verlorengegangen.


----------



## Rizoma (21. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die selbe Graka habe, aber keine Rechnung mehr und Verpackung, ist sie weniger Wert..



Das interessiert dich aber nicht mehr denn durch die Täuschung hast du den Verlust locker wieder weg gemacht. Und das mit der Rechnung ist ein klares Indiz zu Täuschung denn niemand kann mit der Rechnung etwas anfangen außer derjenige der im Besitzt der Graka ist die auf der Rechnung steht.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2014)

Die Rechnung ist nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver damit man sich den Text nicht so genau durchliest.

Das Dilemma ist halt dass überall Leute reinfallen weil sie was nicht genau lesen oder beachten oder verstehen.
Das wird bewusst auch so formuliert und irregeleitet.
Hier ist der Gesetzesgeber gefragt der endlich mal klare Richtlinie verfassen sollte.
Aber scheinbar ist der Gesetzesgeber gar nicht so sehr am Verbraucherschutz interessiert -- siehe Handelsabkommen mit den USA.


----------



## Patriot40 (21. März 2014)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Genau. Ich denke da z.B. an ausländische Mitbürger die mit den Feinheiten der deutschen Sprache noch nicht so vertraut sind. Die sind doch die idealen Opfer für trickreiche Formulierungen.


 
War es ein ausländischer Mitbürger der den lehren Karton gekauft hat ? ich glaub es war ein reinrassiger Deutsche mit korrekten Gesichtsmaße


----------



## Gast20141 (21. März 2014)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Genau. Ich denke da z.B. an ausländische Mitbürger die mit den Feinheiten der deutschen Sprache noch nicht so vertraut sind. Die sind doch die idealen Opfer für trickreiche Formulierungen.


Oder halt ältere Menschen. Ältere Menschen können ein Bisschen langsamer im Kopf sein, die Sehkraft lässt nach usw...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ja sorry, ich lach den Käufer aus. Weil wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil... Pech gehabt würde ich sagen.. Und wenn ich mal darauf reinfallen sollte, und es trotzdem in der Beschreibung steht das es eine Verpackung ist und sogar in der Richtigen Kategorie.. Dann bin ich eben selbst schuld. Frag mich was der aufstand soll. Verkäufer hatte halt glück soviel geld zu bekommen für seine Verpackung. Und das mit der Rechnung ist auch kein Beweis zur Täuschung.
> 
> Dann sollen sie eben nichts Kaufen.. Das ist doch keine Verteidigung des Käufers weil er kein Deutsch kann.. Also sowas



Du machst es dir verdammt leicht. Aber wenn dir so eine Art von Missgeschick passiert dann ist das Geheul groß. Was spricht dagegen, und den Ruf der Piratenb.. ähh Halsabschneiderbucht täte so etwas auch gut


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2014)

dexplus schrieb:


> Oder halt ältere Menschen. Ältere Menschen können ein Bisschen langsamer im Kopf sein, die Sehkraft lässt nach usw...


 
War das jetzt diskriminierend gemeint?


----------



## Gast20141 (21. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> War das jetzt diskriminierend gemeint?


Häh? Nein. 

Ältere Menschen sind doch des öfteren Opfer von Trickbetrügern.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2014)

Alte Menschen kaufen Kartons von Grafikkarten?


----------



## the.hai (21. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Und ihr versteht es immer noch nicht es ist nicht nur wichtig was in dem Angebot steht sondern auch was dieses Suggeriert und das Angebot Suggeriert eindeutig das es sich hier um eine Graka handelt. Reitet nicht so auf die Kategorie rum wo es eingestellt wurde der Käufer kann davon ausgehen das bei 280€ Startpreis der Artikel eine Grafikkarte ist und kein Karton und diese einfach nur in der Falschen Kategorie einsortiert wurde.


 

hmmm

also dass ich durch die höhe des Preises was erwarten kann, ist mir neu.

XFX RADEON R9 290X BLACK DD 1050M R9-290X-EDBD | eBay

Kann ich da erwarten, dass noch ein goldtaler mit bei ist, nur weil die karte sonst 270€ teurer wäre als sonst?


Klar gingen die Bieter hier von einer Grafikkarte aus, aber die Beschreibung ist eindeutig und man muss als Verkäufer keine leuchtreklame aufbauen um alles dreimal zu beschreiben.


Bei Ebay wird viel gemacht, wenn jmd. einen zwei jahren alten PC als neuwertig beschreibt, was ist das dann? betrug?


----------



## Whitey (21. März 2014)

Das der Verkäufer mit dieser Masche jemanden abziehen wollte steht wohl außer Frage aber solange alles in der Richtigen Kategorie eingestellt und zudem noch als OVP beschrieben war, ist meiner Meinung nach der Käufer selbst schuld, was hat den Käufer daran gehindert mit dem Verkäufer Kontakt aufzunehmen?

@Tripleh84 ich bin deiner Meinung auch wenn du es sehr hart Formulierst.

Mir kommt es auch ziemlich so vor als hätten hier schon einige ähnliche Zwischenfälle erlebt und sind hier deshalb sehr emotional unterwegs, aus diesem Grund sollte mein post für diese Leute bitte kein Grund sein sich wieder aufzuregen.


----------



## Cleriker (21. März 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Es ist aber nen Unterschied ob du von vornherein klar und Unmißverständlich schreibst das du für deinen Karton 10000€ Willst (dann wird ihn niemand kaufen)  oder ob du mir einer Trickreichen Umschreibung versuchst den Leuten zu Suggerieren  das in dem Karton noch etwas ist was auch den wert von 10000€ entspricht. Wie es bei dem Ebay Karton gemacht wurde. Und auch du kannst nicht Jeden Preis verlangen denn ab einen bestimmten Punkt greift das Gesetzt gegen Wucher  . Aber glaubt schön weiter an den Müll den ihr von euch gebt ihr werdet in euren leben (und ich gehe mal davon aus das es noch lange ist)  auch noch auf die Nase fallen und dann kann man nur hoffen das der Schaden der euch entsteht hoch genug ist und es genug Leute gibt die euch deswegen auslachen.



Beruhig dich bitte wieder. Wieso sollte deshalb gleich jemand lachen? Das tut man nicht. Gibt es plötzlich nur noch gut und böse und nichts dazwischen? Ich finde auch, dass der Käufer selbst schuld ist, lustig mache ich mich aber sicher nicht. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum er so viel Geld für einen Karton ausgibt. 
Spaß beiseite. 

Du sagst es würde suggeriert, dass es sich um eine Karte handelte. Wo? Ich habe das nicht so empfunden. Warum es beim Käufer und dir anders ist, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es steht im Text kein Wort von der Karte, auf den Bildern ebenfalls nicht und der Preis ist auch zu niedrig. Nur wegen der Überschrift? Das finde ich ein wenig albern.

Ich selbst habe bei einem eigenen Angebot schon mal mist gebaut und ein Rad für das ich noch mindestens 2000 (Sofortkauf) wollte, einen Mindestpreis von 200 eingegeben und habe nicht drauf geachtet. Ruck zuck waren die geboten und ich der Leidtragende. Das ist halt mal so, das nennt sich Pech. Der Käufer wusste genau, dass das Rad viel mehr wert war, aber hat sich auch nicht bemüht mich auf meinen Fehler aufmerksam zu machen. Ich hab mich tierisch darüber aufgeregt, aber hab eingesehen, dass nur ich schuldig war. Ich stand zu meinem Fehler und der andere war glücklich. So habe ich das richtige und noch jemandem etwas gutes getan.

Ich verstehe beispielsweise ni Chr die Preise von bestimmten Ü-Eiern. So ein ei kostet einen Euro. Ohne Schokolade und Verpackung dürfte so ein Hippo also höchstens 50 cent Kosten. Aber für was wurden die gehandelt? Das muss doch dann auch Wucher sein.


----------



## Rizoma (21. März 2014)

Du siehst einen Karton der Grafikkarte diese wird Namentlich auch in Text und Beschreibung genannt (muß ja denn der Karton stammt ja von ihr) dazu zeigt man dir ne Rechnung wo die Karte ebenfalls nochmal genannt wird und verlangt min. 280€ wo ist das keine damit ist Suggeriert der Verkäufer das die Karte dabei ist. Dein Ü-Ei vergleich hinkt da die Ü-Ei Figuren nach einiger zeit einen Sammlerwert besitzen der Karton ist noch so neu und auch nix besonderes bzw. selten das er keinen Sammlerwert hat.


----------



## Pu244 (21. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ja sorry, ich lach den Käufer aus. Weil wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil... Pech gehabt würde ich sagen.. Und wenn ich mal darauf reinfallen sollte, und es trotzdem in der Beschreibung steht das es eine Verpackung ist und sogar in der Richtigen Kategorie.. Dann bin ich eben selbst schuld. Frag mich was der aufstand soll. Verkäufer hatte halt glück soviel geld zu bekommen für seine Verpackung. Und das mit der Rechnung ist auch kein Beweis zur Täuschung.
> 
> Wenn ich die selbe Graka habe, aber keine Rechnung mehr und Verpackung, ist sie weniger Wert..



Zunächstmal wurde das Angebot so erstellt um Menschen bewußt in die Irre zu führen, damit ist es Sittenwidrig und nichtig.
Ferner gibt es bei Ebay eine Suchfunktion, bei dem Angebot wurde definitiv darauf gesetzt das man die Kategorie überliest.

Die einzigen drei Dinge welche rechtfertigen können für eine Schachtel mit Rechnung soviel Geld auszugeben der der Versicherungs- bzw. Garantiebetrug oder das legalisieren von Diebesgut und damit ist die Geschichte von Anfang an hinfällig, selbst wenn die ordnungsgemäß gekennzeichnet wäre da ebenfalls Sittenwidrig.

Man darf übrigen auch Dinge wie Fahrzeugpapiere oder Rechnungen nicht so ohne weiteres verkaufen, eine Grauzone sind kaputte Geräte mit Rechnung oder Autos mit Totalschaden.



KaterTom schrieb:


> ...dachte ich auch beim lesen deines Posts. Unglaublich, was für ein Rechtsempfinden hier manche haben. Da ist wohl so einiges von der guten Kinderstube verlorengegangen.



Das ändert sich fast immer wenn die Leute selbst Opfer geworden sind, irgendwann finden (fast) alle ihren Meister. Mit arroganten Leuten habe ich dann wenig Mitleid und lache mir einen Arsch ab wenn es Typen mit der Einstellung "mir kann keiner was" trifft.



Threshold schrieb:


> Alte Menschen kaufen Kartons von Grafikkarten?



Das kann natürlich für alle anderen Dinge gelten wie Waschmaschinen usw..


----------



## plaGGy (21. März 2014)

Was bei dem Kauf rauskommt? -Vermutlich garnichts, wenn der Käufer es gemerkt hat.
Der Käufer wird nicht zahlen mit den bekannten Hinweisen auf Täuschen/Sittenwidrigkeit/etc und der Verkäufer wird nichts machen weil er weiß das im Grunde versucht rechtsgraue Zonen zu missbrauchen.

Da wird keiner mit vors Gericht gehen, denn die Chance das man das verliert ist einfach zu hoch.

Vor Gericht und auf hoher See, ist man in Gottes Hand! 


Abgesehen davon sind die Gerichte momentan eher auf dem Trip, das sie solche Dinge die sich im rechtsgrauen Raum befinden zu UNGUNSTEN von denen entscheiden, die es ausnutzen wollen.


----------



## 3-way (21. März 2014)

Wie viele Leute hier tatsächlich glauben, dass der Käufer dieser betrügerischen Auktion auch noch schuld ist. 
Kein Mensch verkauft einen Karton im Wert von 2 Euro für das Hundertfache, ohne Hintergedanken zu haben. 
Die Tatsache dass der Verkäufer nirgends erwähnt dass die Grafikkarte nicht mit dabei ist, unterstreicht die Täuschungsabsicht dazu deutlich!
Das sind freche Kinder auf ebay und Kriminelle die solche Spielchen treiben und sollten weder von ebay noch sonst wem verteidigt werden.


----------



## Dryz (22. März 2014)

So wie ich die Sache sehe ist derjenige Schuld der den Deutschunterricht versäumt hat. In der Artikelbeschreibung steht, wenn auch nicht deutlich, das es sich ganz klar um eine Verpackung handelt. Alleine das sich der Artikel  in der Kategorie Faltkartons & -schachteln befindet, müsste Eindeutig und Einleuchtend sein das es hier nur um eine Verpackung geht. Wobei der Verkäufer den Fehler gemacht hat die Rechnung zu Photographieren,weil der Kaufpreis sich nicht auf den Karton bezieht, sondern auf die Grafikkarte. Wie dem auch sei. Diesmal ist der Käufer schuld für seine Unachtsamkeit. Prognose: Diesmal hat der Betrüger gewonnen auch wenn sich der Betrogene im Recht fühlt.


----------



## 3-way (22. März 2014)

Dryz schrieb:


> auch wenn sich der Betrogene im Recht fühlt.


 
Zumindest hier wird klar, dass der Verkäufer der Betrüger ist und nicht der Bieter.


----------



## Pu244 (22. März 2014)

Dryz schrieb:


> So wie ich die Sache sehe ist derjenige Schuld der den Deutschunterricht versäumt hat. In der Artikelbeschreibung steht, wenn auch nicht deutlich, das es sich ganz klar um eine Verpackung handelt. Alleine das sich der Artikel  in der Kategorie Faltkartons & -schachteln befindet, müsste Eindeutig und Einleuchtend sein das es hier nur um eine Verpackung geht. Wobei der Verkäufer den Fehler gemacht hat die Rechnung zu Photographieren,weil der Kaufpreis sich nicht auf den Karton bezieht, sondern auf die Grafikkarte. Wie dem auch sei. Diesmal ist der Käufer schuld für seine Unachtsamkeit. Prognose: Diesmal hat der Betrüger gewonnen auch wenn sich der Betrogene im Recht fühlt.


 
Nein, nicht in Deutschland!

Sowie jemand ein Angebot erstellt das darauf zielt jemanden zu betrügen ist es null und nichtig.
Dingen wie "klar hab ich geschrieben Tachostand 50.000 Km, der Depp hätte ja fragen können ob ich den Tacho manipuliert habe" ist von vornherein ein Riegel vorgeschoben. Dabei muß der Versuch nochnichtmal sonderlich tauglich sein auch bei einer alten Rostlaube wo jeder mit etwas Ahnung sagen würde das kann nie sein, der allein Versuch zählt.

Im übrigen macht eine Schachtel mit Rechnung wie gesagt nur bei Betrug Sinn, damit ist schon das gesamte Angebot sittenwidrig, damit kann man sich wirklich ordentlich Ärger einhandeln.


----------



## Speed4Fun (22. März 2014)

Der Vergleich mit dem Tachostand ist in diesem Fall natürlich nicht zutreffend.

Der Verkäufer hat an dem Artikel nichts manipuliert, um die Eigenschaften des Kaufgegenstandes zu verändern und hat auch keine falschen Eigenschaften zugesichert.

Nach BGB gilt in Deutschland Vertragsfreiheit, man kann kaufen und verkaufen, was man möchte (sofern legal und nicht sittenwidrig) und zu welchem Preis auch immer. Sofern beide Vertragsparteien aus freien Stücken heraus dem Vertrag zustimmen.

Ob nun einige Mitläufer aus der Tatsache heraus, dass solche Verkäufe in der Vergangenheit bereits mehrfach erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden konnten, ihre alten Schuhschachteln, Grafikkartenverpackungen oder alte Pizzaschachteln vom Dachboden holen und diese für 1000,- € verkaufen möchten, spielt dabei keinerlei Rolle.

Nur die Beschreibung des Artikels muss korrekt sein.


----------



## Pu244 (22. März 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit dem Tachostand ist in diesem Fall natürlich nicht zutreffend.
> 
> Der Verkäufer hat an dem Artikel nichts manipuliert, um die Eigenschaften des Kaufgegenstandes zu verändern und hat auch keine falschen Eigenschaften zugesichert.
> 
> ...


 
Das mit den Tacho war nur ein Beispiel was alles verboten ist.

Wie du so schön gesagt hast gilt das ganze nicht wenn es sittenwidrig ist, Betrugsversuche und ein solcher ist das hier, sind per se sittenwidrig. Im übrigen ist das verkaufen einer Rechnung ohne die entsprechende Ware ebenfalls sittenwidrig das diese überwiegend zu Betrugszwecken genutzt werden wird, wenn eine OVP beiliegt ist das wie geschaffen um Diebesgut quasi reinzuwaschen, also ist es doppelt sittenwidrig.

Legal wäre es wohl nur wenn die OVP (ohne Rechnung) verkauft worden wäre und (am besten explizit im Titel) schon darauf hingewiesen worden wäre das keine Graka beiliegt.


----------



## Speed4Fun (22. März 2014)

Betrug setzt immer eine betrügerische Absicht voraus, die auch bewiesen werden muss.

Wer sagt denn, dass der Verkäufer in genau dieser unterstellten betrügerischen Absicht gehandelt hat?

Vielleicht hat der einfach nur ein paar alten Kartons vom Dachboden geholt, weil er mitbekommen hat, dass man dies teuer verkaufen kann, und hat sie angeboten.

Die mit abgebildete Rechnung mag ein Indiz sein.

Er hat diese in der Artikelbeschreibung aber auch nicht explizit erwähnt, um einen falschen Anschein zu erwecken?


----------



## Dennisth (22. März 2014)

Hmm also fassen wir die Fakten zusammen:
- Der Artikel ist in der richtigen Kategorie (Verpackungen -> Sonstige)
- Es steht im Artikeltext, dass eine Originalverpackung verkauft wird.
- Es gibt wohl auch eine Rechnung zu dieser Verpackung dazu 
- Der Verkäufer hat eine Bewertung.

Sorry Leute, aber wenn an meiner Haustüre einer schellt und mir ein Surface 2 Pro für 200 € neu verkaufen möchte hat die Sache auch einen Hacken und nur weil die Gier des Käufers zugeschlagen hat, soll der Verkäufer dafür "leiden"?

Genau wegen solcher Käufer, die bei allem auf ja und ahmen sagen haben wir den ganzen mist mit den Online-Vorschriften bei Shops. Wer nicht lesen kann / will, soll bitte nicht irgendwo mitbieten und wenn doch, soll er nachher nicht rummeckern. 

Ich erinnere nur an die tolle Regelung von April? 2013 wo er Button für die Bestellung nicht mehr "Bestellen" heißen durfte, sondern "Kaufen" oder "Kostenpflichtig Bestellen" heißen muss, weil der Kunde ja sonst nicht begreifen würde, dass die Ware etwas kostet... 

Der Käufer dürfte es wegen "arglistigster Täuschung" oder "Irrtum" sehr schwer haben, denn immerhin steht der Artikel in der richtigen Kategorie und auch wenn es hart klingt, aber bei einem Porsche für 3.000 € in der Kategorie "Spielzeugautos", kann ich auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass es das "große" Modell ist. Ich hätte es gerne, aber hier kommt halt der berühmte Satz "Gier frisst Hirn" zum tragen.


----------



## Spinal (22. März 2014)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Hmm also fassen wir die Fakten zusammen:
> - Der Artikel ist in der richtigen Kategorie (Verpackungen -> Sonstige)
> - Es steht im Artikeltext, dass eine Originalverpackung verkauft wird.
> - Es gibt wohl auch eine Rechnung zu dieser Verpackung dazu
> ...


 
Ich sehe das etwas anders. Erstens war der Titel der Auktion "AMD Radeon R9 290X OVP + Rechnung 29.10.2013" und das deutet alleine nicht darauf hin, dass es sich lediglich um die Verpackung handelt. Und außerdem war das Angebot mitnichten ein Schnäppchen ala Porsche für 3000 € sondern mit einem Startgebot von 280 € recht hoch und auch für eine Grafikkarte angemessen.
Zusammen gefasst kann man sagen, dass der Verkäufer sicher nicht "leiden" muss und auch darauf aus war, jemanden auszutricksen.

Nichts desto trotz gebe ich dir recht, dass man schon mit gesundem Menschenverstand und gründlichem Lesen die meisten Tricks aushebeln kann, aber denoch muss man solche A*schlöcher ja nicht in Schutz nehmen.

Und was den "Kostenpflichtig bestellen" Button betrifft. In einem seriösen Onlineshop usw. sollte jedem klar sein, was er da tut, aber es gibt auch einige Seiten, die eben auch da wieder tricksen und ein kostenloses Probeabo o.ä. versprechen, wo nur über Umwege und sehr genaues Lesen klar wird, dass das Abo automatisch in ein kostenpflichtiges Abo überführt wird. Da macht es schon Sinn, das der Button "kostenpflichtig bestellen" und nicht "Gratis Abo jetzt bestellen" heißen soll.
Das ist ja nur ein Beispiel, sicher gibt es da noch ganz andere Maschen. Und wenn man sich das ganze dann mit unbedarfteren Leuten, die nicht viel im Internet unterwegs sind vorstellt, ist es doch ganz gut, dass es nun erschwert wird, auch wenn es für einen seriösen Onlineshop albern wirken mag.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. März 2014)

BMW 320i Reifensatz + Rechnung

Ist das jetzt Täuschung weil da kein BMW 320i dabei ist? Also ihr habt eine Einstellung..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2014)

Für mich bleibt es ein Betrug wenn der reine Artikel massiv verschleiert wird und nur nach mehrfachem Lesen einem bewusst wird auf was man wirklich bietet


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt es ein Betrug wenn der reine Artikel massiv verschleiert wird und nur nach mehrfachem Lesen einem bewusst wird auf was man wirklich bietet


 
Also ich muss die Beschreibung nur einmal lesen. Seltsam das man die mehrmals lesen muss!?  Und vorallem warum sollte eine Grafikkarte in der Kategorie Verpackungen stehen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2014)

Ich rede jetzt nicht von diesem Fall sondern meine es generell genau so wie vorhin geschrieben


----------



## Dennisth (22. März 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich sehe das etwas anders. Erstens war der Titel der Auktion "AMD Radeon R9 290X OVP + Rechnung 29.10.2013" und das deutet alleine nicht darauf hin, dass es sich lediglich um die Verpackung handelt. Und außerdem war das Angebot mitnichten ein Schnäppchen ala Porsche für 3000 € sondern mit einem Startgebot von 280 € recht hoch und auch für eine Grafikkarte angemessen.
> Zusammen gefasst kann man sagen, dass der Verkäufer sicher nicht "leiden" muss und auch darauf aus war, jemanden auszutricksen.



Das mag zutreffen und wenn der Artikel in der Kategorie "Grafikkarten" wäre, würde ich dir zu 100 % zustimmen, aber er stand nun mal unter "Verpackungen" und da sollte es schon in der Übersicht klar sein, wie es gemeint ist.



Spinal schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz gebe ich dir recht, dass man schon mit gesundem Menschenverstand und gründlichem Lesen die meisten Tricks aushebeln kann, aber denoch muss man solche A*schlöcher ja nicht in Schutz nehmen.



Ich kann solche Angebote auch nicht leiden, aber es ist doch immer das selbe. siehe Weihnachten, wie viele Beziehungen da "kaputt" gehen, aber der Freund / die Freundin noch ein "Geschenk" mit einer PS3, PS4, Xbox, Wii, Kamera usw. gekauft hat. 
Wenn nicht genug Leute darauf reinfallen würden, hätten wir so etwas ja nicht. Keine Nachfrage = Kein Angebot.



Spinal schrieb:


> Und was den "Kostenpflichtig bestellen" Button betrifft. In einem seriösen Onlineshop usw. sollte jedem klar sein, was er da tut, aber es gibt auch einige Seiten, die eben auch da wieder tricksen und ein kostenloses Probeabo o.ä. versprechen, wo nur über Umwege und sehr genaues Lesen klar wird, dass das Abo automatisch in ein kostenpflichtiges Abo überführt wird. Da macht es schon Sinn, das der Button "kostenpflichtig bestellen" und nicht "Gratis Abo jetzt bestellen" heißen soll.
> Das ist ja nur ein Beispiel, sicher gibt es da noch ganz andere Maschen. Und wenn man sich das ganze dann mit unbedarfteren Leuten, die nicht viel im Internet unterwegs sind vorstellt, ist es doch ganz gut, dass es nun erschwert wird, auch wenn es für einen seriösen Onlineshop albern wirken mag.
> 
> bye
> Spinal



Diesen Seiten ist es ja egal. Die sind auf das schnelle Geld aus und sind dann ganz schnell wieder weg. Ich habe ja nichts gegen unerfahrenere Nutzer im Internet, aber man sollte doch bitte seinen Kopf nutzen. Angebote die zu gut klingen um wahr zu sein, sind es auch. 

Das mit den leeren Verpackungen ist aber nicht neu. Darum hat Ebay ja extra die Kategorie "Verpackungen" erstellt um solche Verwechselungen zu verhindern.

Gibt aber leider auf beiden Seiten genug schwarze Schafe. Siehe z. B. den Käuferschutz bei PayPal. Was da manchen Verkäufern passiert ist...


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich sehe das etwas anders. Erstens war der Titel der Auktion "AMD Radeon R9 290X OVP + Rechnung 29.10.2013" und das deutet alleine nicht darauf hin, dass es sich lediglich um die Verpackung handelt.


 
Es war eben nicht 
AMD Radeon R9 290X OVP + Rechnung 29.10.2013
sondern
AMD Radeon R9 290X-OVP + Rechnung 29.10.2013

Das ist grammatikalisch korrekt und bezeichnet in der Tat nur die Originalverpackung. Damit es explizit um die Karte geht, müsste man es etwa so formulieren:
AMD Radeon R9 290X - OVP + Rechnung 29.10.2013 (die 2 Leerschläge machen hier viel aus)
AMD Radeon R9 290X (OVP + Rechnung 29.10.2013) (Die Artikel in Klammern gelten hier als Qualitätsbeschrieb)
AMD Radeon R9 290X / OVP + Rechnung 29.10.2013 (hier ebenso)
Sprich, man muss die Grafikkarte vom Zusatz "OVP" trennen.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2014)

Sinnvoller wäre es aber wenn der Verkäufer geschrieben hätte:
"Originalverpackung der AMD R9 290X + Rechnung 29.10.2013".
Dass der Verkäufer die Grafikkarte an erster Stelle geschrieben hat soll davon ablenken dass es sich nur um die Verpackung handelt.
für mich ist und bleibt das Beschiss.


----------



## 3-way (22. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> für mich ist und bleibt das Beschiss.



Das ist es auch!

Fakt ist, dass die Auktion durch die Preisgestaltung und die Beschreibung irreführend ist. Manche hier wollen die Täuschungsabsicht vielleicht nicht wahr haben.. warum auch immer. Ein wesentliches Detail ist auch, dass die Kategorie des Artikels bei der Eingabe der Grafikkarte in der Suchleiste keinerlei Unterschied macht. Der Suchende bekommt alle Artikel angezeigt, die den Namen der Grafikkarte in der Beschreibung tragen. Das sollte ein Verkäufer wissen.

Kein Beschiss wäre die Artikelbeschreibung: Originalverpackung einer Radeon R8 280x Grafikkarte oder: Karton mit Zubehör von einer Radeon R8 280x Grafikkarte. Den eigentlich angebotenen Artikel (Originalverpackung) hinter einen Artikel zu schreiben, der überhaupt nicht angeboten wird (die Grafikkarte) ist bewusstes Täuschen.

Die Art wie ein Artikel eingestellt wird bestimmt, ob mit Täuschungsabsicht gehandelt wird oder nicht.

Ich hoffe jetzt haben es die Meisten hier begriffen.


----------



## Verminaard (22. März 2014)

Natuerlich lag hier eine Taeuschungsabsicht vor.
Abgesehen davon ist aber der Kaeufer genauso in der Pflicht hier nicht wild drauf loszuklicken und kaufen nur weil er nur das liest was er lesen will.

Die Analogie zur Werbung: auch hier liegt eine enorme Taeuschung vor und kaum einer kraeht danach.
Faellt mir spontan Ferrero mit ihren Kinderschokoladen/Milchschnitten/etc - Produkten ein.

Gerade weil es schon eine aeltere Masche von Betruegern ist, sollte man als Kaeufer doch besonders darauf achten was man genau kauft.
Ich habe schon einige eBayauktionen wo ich kurz vor Gebotabgeben war einfach komplett abgebrochen und ignoriert, weil ich einfach ein ungutes Gefuehl hatte und die Beschreibung etwas schwammig war.

Es gab 29 Gebote auf diese Auktion. Auch ein schoener Indikator das die Beschreibung geschickt gewaehlt wurde.
Oder das die Gier doch auf mehr Leute zutrifft?


----------



## Metalic (22. März 2014)

Natürlich ist es Beschiss. Etwas anderes sollte es doch nicht werden. Wer so etwas abzieht ist in meinen Augen einfach ein Arsc... Der Käufer selbst ist aber auch nicht unschuldig. Wer einfach drauf los bietet und dann den Griff ins Klo gemacht hat, ist meiner Meinung nach selbst schuld. 
Der Karton war in der richtigen Kategorie drin. Die Artikelbeschreibung war "dürftig". Dennoch bleibt die Möglichkeit, vor dem Bieten dem Verkäufer eine Anfrage zu schicken um was es sich denn nun genau handelt.

Also sind hier wohl beide Seiten schuld an der Sache. Wenn beide nun starke Nerven haben können sie ja den Weg bis vor einen Richter gehen. Letztendlich kann nur dieser entscheiden wie es ausgeht. Alles andere ist doch nur wilde Spekulation.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2014)

Wenn es um Schnäppchen geht schaltet bei einigen der Verstand aus und sie kaufen/klicken/was auch immer.
Darauf hat der Typ gebaut dass einer nicht so genau hinschaut und sich vom geringen Preis blenden lässt.


----------



## Speed4Fun (22. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> ...Darauf hat der Typ gebaut dass einer nicht so genau hinschaut und sich vom geringen Preis blenden lässt.


 
Ja und?

Moralisch vielleicht nicht in Ordnung aber sonst völlig legitim.

Hätte jemand erwartet, dass Gold und Diamanten in der Schachtel wären, wenn er den Preis mit 10.000,- € angesetzt hätte?


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Moralisch vielleicht nicht in Ordnung aber sonst völlig legitim.


 
Was soll dieses "vielleicht" gerede?
Der Verkäufer hat es so formuliert dass es den Anschein hat dass es um eine Grafikkarte geht.

Wäre er ehrlich hätte er es einfach anders formuliert:

Karton einer AMD R9 290 zu verkaufen.

Da er das so nicht gemacht hat wollte er bewusst eine Irreführung starten und das ist eben nicht i.O.
Da gibt es kein "vielleicht". Das ist beschiss. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Pu244 (22. März 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Betrug setzt immer eine betrügerische Absicht voraus, die auch bewiesen werden muss.
> 
> Wer sagt denn, dass der Verkäufer in genau dieser unterstellten betrügerischen Absicht gehandelt hat?
> 
> ...


 
Vor Gericht gibt es den sogenannten "Anscheinsbeweis", d.h. übersetzt: "mit gesunden Menschenverstand kommt man zu dem Schluss...". Das führt unter anderem dazu das man jemanden nicht 100,0% nachweisen muß das er Drogen verkaufen wollte, es reicht eine Menge die eine einzelne Person so nie Konsumieren könnte - Pech für denjenigen der sich 10 Tonnen Kokain zum Eigenbedarf zugelegt hat weil er glaubte die Welt geht unter. Hier kann wohl kaum jemand von der Hand weisen das der Verkäufer diesen Irrtum bewußt herbeiführen wollte um sich so zu bereichern. Und wie schon zweimal gesagt ist das Verkaufen einer leeren Verpackung mitsamt Rechnung wohl nicht legal da diese nur für illegale Aktivitäten sinnvoll genutzt werden könnte.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Hmm also fassen wir die Fakten zusammen:
> - Der Artikel ist in der richtigen Kategorie (Verpackungen -> Sonstige)
> - Es steht im Artikeltext, dass eine Originalverpackung verkauft wird.
> - Es gibt wohl auch eine Rechnung zu dieser Verpackung dazu
> ...


 
In der Offlinewelt gibt es u.a. die "Pfannenholländer" (können auch andere Nationalitäten sein) die einem mit der Geschichte "komme von einer Messe - hochwertige Pfannen/Kochtöpfe im Mietwagen - passen nicht in den Flieger - verkaufe sie dir zum Spottpreis" kommen, das sind auch Betrüger und die werden/wurden schon verurteilt (wenn man sie denn kriegt). Bei deinem Surface 2 Beispiel handelt es sich also nur um eine Variante dieser alten Masche.

Von daher: Sorry, in Deutschland gibt es kein Recht Leute übers Ohr zu hauen, auch wenn Gier (wer ist das nicht) oder Dummheit (sind auch die meisten Menschen) im Spiel ist.

Im übrigen:
Ja, du wirst wohl vor Gericht enden wenn du keinen Hinweis darauf das es sich um ein Spielzeug reinstellst und gleichzeitig nur Fotos verwendest auf denen man nicht erkennen kann (also per Photoshop reinmontiert oder so fotografiert das man meinen könnte es würde sich z.B. um ein echtes Auto auf echter Straße handeln) das es sich um ein Modell handelt. Also am besten das Ding Regal fotografieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. März 2014)

Der Verkäufer kann auch einfach sagen. ich dachte so wäre es stimmen und mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut. Zwar eine billige Ausrede was aber bei manchen stimmen kann.

Möchte den Verkäufer nicht schützen, den er hat Mist gebaut und für 280€ eine Verpackung verkauft, ich bezweifle das jemand jemals gemerkt hätte das es nicht um die Grafikkarte selbst handelt.

Der Käufer sollte schon aufpassen, mir ist sowas fast auch mal passiert aber der Support hat eingegriffen und das Problem wurde gelöst.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sinnvoller wäre es aber wenn der Verkäufer geschrieben hätte:
> "Originalverpackung der AMD R9 290X + Rechnung 29.10.2013".


Es wäre deutlicher, aber nicht korrekter und genau darauf hat der Typ geachtet - es soll eben NICHT deutlich sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass der Verkäufer die Grafikkarte an erster Stelle geschrieben hat soll davon ablenken dass es sich nur um die Verpackung handelt.


Natürlich wollte der Vk den Käufer hier von Anfang an bescheissen - ich sage auch nur, dass die Beschreibung selber korrekt war. Über die Verwerflichkeit der Aktion habe ich indes keine Aussage gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Es wäre deutlicher, aber nicht korrekter und genau darauf hat der Typ geachtet - es soll eben NICHT deutlich sein.



Weil der Verkäufer bescheißen wollte. Ein klarer Vorsatz wie ich finde.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Natürlich wollte der Vk den Käufer hier von Anfang an bescheissen - ich sage auch nur, dass die Beschreibung selber korrekt war. Über die Verwerflichkeit der Aktion habe ich indes keine Aussage gemacht.


 
Dass er gegen keine Gesetze verstoßen hat ist mir auch klar.
Trotzdem gibt es Grenzen zwischen "kein Gesetz verstoßen" und "gehört sich einfach nicht".
Andererseits frage ich mich wo der Gesetzgeber ist?
Dann muss er das soweit regeln dass die Formulierungen klarer sein müssen.
Wenn von einer Verpackung die Rede ist muss das auch hervorgehoben werden. Eben mit dem Hinweis:
Karton/Verpackung.


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Andererseits frage ich mich wo der Gesetzgeber ist?
> Dann muss er das soweit regeln dass die Formulierungen klarer sein müssen.
> Wenn von einer Verpackung die Rede ist muss das auch hervorgehoben werden.



Sehe ich auch so. Jeder Gewerbetreibende hätte schon eine Abmahnung erhalten bei solchen "Angeboten".


----------



## the.hai (22. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil der Verkäufer bescheißen wollte. Ein klarer Vorsatz wie ich finde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was mit der kategorie ja nun eindeutig gemacht wurde.

die auktion samt beschreibung ist eindeutig und richtig. alles andere muss ein richter reininterpretieren.


bei ebay wunderts mich schpn lange nichtmehr, wie die preise hochgehn. da geht ja gebrauchtes über neupreis weg...


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> was mit der kategorie ja nun eindeutig gemacht wurde.



Du nutzt aber die Suchmaschine bei Ebay und die unterscheidet nicht zwischen Kategorien sondern listet nur die Produkte auf. 
Und ich sagte ja schon dass wenns plötzlich billig wird schaltet bei einigen der Verstand aus und die nehmen alles.

Bei dem war es die vermeintliche Grafikkarte.
Bei meiner Frau sind es Klamotten.


----------



## Verminaard (22. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Andererseits frage ich mich wo der Gesetzgeber ist?
> Dann muss er das soweit regeln dass die Formulierungen klarer sein müssen.
> Wenn von einer Verpackung die Rede ist muss das auch hervorgehoben werden.


 
Haette aber enorme Auswirkungen fuer die komplette Industrie und deren Werbung.
Oder ist hier zu differenzieren?
Konzerne duerfen bewusst in die Irre fuehren, Privatpersonen weniger?

Solch ein eingreifen des Gesetztesgeber waere gut fuer Verbraucher, schlecht fuer Haendler und Industrie.

Auf der anderen Seite: wie weit muss ein muendiger, wahlberechtiger Buerger, der Kinder in die Welt setzten darf, der Fahrzeuge fahren darf, der viele andere Sachen machen darf, die ihn selbst und andere auch auf gefaehrliche Weise beeinflussen koennen, etc etc vom Gesetzgeber in welcher Art behuetet werden und entmuendigt werden?

Moralisch sind solche Sachen wie diese Auktion total verwerflich, das steht nicht zur Diskussion, aber es ist so viel verwerflich womit wir jeden Tag konfrontiert werden und was wir bewaeltigen muessen und auch bewaeltigen.

Wenn in diesem Fall hier gleich einige Leute auf etwas angesprungen sind, vermeintlich um ein Schnaeppchen (ist im Grunde nichts anderes als den Handelspartner zu uebervorteilen, aber wart, das ist ja Pro fuer den Kunden also in Ordnung) zu machen, welches keins war.

wie the.Hai schon geschrieben hat, gerade bei eBay setzt oft der Verstand aus, und manche Auktionen sind schwer begreifbar.
z.b. wenn ein Artikel schon am 2ten Tag einer 7 Tages Auktion hochgeboten wird, wenn fuer einen gebrauchten Artikel weit mehr als der Neupreis bezahlt wird, wobei das weder ein Sammlerstueck ist noch etwas anderes Besonderes und der Neuartikel in einer anderen Auktion als Sofortkauf zur Verfuegung steht.

Wie weit soll man jetzt Kunden schuetzen?
Wollen wir hier wirklich amerikanische Verhaeltnisse, ueber die wir uns hier teilweise lustig machen? Katzen in Mikrowelle trocknen und anderer Bloedsinn.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eben mit dem Hinweis:
> Karton/Verpackung.



Gabs doch, das Zeug war beim Verpackungsmaterial eingestellt.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Haette aber enorme Auswirkungen fuer die komplette Industrie und deren Werbung.
> Oder ist hier zu differenzieren?
> Konzerne duerfen bewusst in die Irre fuehren, Privatpersonen weniger?



Das Werbung irreführend ist, ist ja nichts neues. Und dass sich daran nichts ändern auch nicht denn die Lobbymacht der Industrie ist eben größer als die von Verbraucherverbänden.
Aber es geht hier nicht um Werbung.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Solch ein eingreifen des Gesetztesgeber waere gut fuer Verbraucher, schlecht fuer Haendler und Industrie.



Und wieso muss sich der Gesetzesgeber immer nur für die Industrie einsetzen?
Weil deren Parteispenden höher ausfallen?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite: wie weit muss ein muendiger, wahlberechtiger Buerger, der Kinder in die Welt setzten darf, der Fahrzeuge fahren darf, der viele andere Sachen machen darf, die ihn selbst und andere auch auf gefaehrliche Weise beeinflussen koennen, etc etc vom Gesetzgeber in welcher Art behuetet werden und entmuendigt werden?



Er darf ein Fahrzeug erst fahren wenn er einen Führerschein gemacht hat.
Kinder kriegen darf er so. Ganz ohne Führerschein oder Prüfung. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Moralisch sind solche Sachen wie diese Auktion total verwerflich, das steht nicht zur Diskussion, aber es ist so viel verwerflich womit wir jeden Tag konfrontiert werden und was wir bewaeltigen muessen und auch bewaeltigen.



Und eben weil es viel verwerfliches in der Welt gibt kann man zumindest im kleinen Rahmen des eigenen Lebens eine Zone schaffen die frei von solchen Dingen ist.
Leider ist das mit der Gier nicht zu vereinbaren was ich persönlich sehr bedauerlich finde. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie weit soll man jetzt Kunden schuetzen?
> Wollen wir hier wirklich amerikanische Verhaeltnisse, ueber die wir uns hier teilweise lustig machen? Katzen in Mikrowelle trocknen und anderer Bloedsinn.


 
Das ist eine völlig andere Thematik.


----------



## T-Drive (22. März 2014)

Diesem Gesindel gehört einfach viel öfter die  poliert.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Gabs doch, das Zeug war beim Verpackungsmaterial eingestellt.


 
Und wenn du was bei Ebay suchst machst du was?
Du gibst in der Suchmaske dein Produkt ein.
Dann siehst du was ausgespuckt wird und wenn dann "AMD R9 290X" am Anfang steht drückst du drauf denn die Kategorie interessiert dich nicht.
Stände da aber "Karton einer AMD R9 290X" hättest du erst gar nicht drauf geklickt.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du gibst in der Suchmaske dein Produkt ein.
> Dann siehst du was ausgespuckt wird und wenn dann "AMD R9 290X" am Anfang steht drückst du drauf denn die Kategorie interessiert dich nicht.



ich muss dich enttäuschen, mein Sack dient nur zu Spasszwecken und ist in rationalen Entscheidungen nicht mit eingebunden, sei es an kritischen Stellen oder nicht. 
Ich bin der Typ Mensch, der einen Schwaben grosszügig und einen Schweizer als Partysau erscheinen lässt.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2014)

Und ich verkaufe Kühlschränke am Nordpol.


----------



## mshhms (22. März 2014)

Ganz klare Sache..
Die Überschrift ist irreführend, unerheblich in welcher Kategorie das Angebot eingestellt wurde. Ich denke, dass das auch jeder Richter dies bestädigen würde. R9 290X OVP ist nicht klar definiert und heisst: R9 290X OriginalVerpackt. 

Ich hätte gemacht: 
1. Verkäufer nett auf den Fehlkauf hinweisen und sich über einen Rücktritt einigen.
2. Bleibt der Verkäufer Stur, ultimatum setzen: ob Gericht oder Rücktritt
1. Motivierten Anwahlt aufsuchen
2. Klage vorbereiten
3. Polizeiliche Anzeige wegen Betrug machen

Fertig.


----------



## the.hai (22. März 2014)

mshhms schrieb:


> Ganz klare Sache..
> Die Überschrift ist irreführend, unerheblich in welcher Kategorie das Angebot eingestellt wurde. Ich denke, dass das auch jeder Richter dies bestädigen würde. R9 290X OVP ist nicht klar definiert und heisst: R9 290X OriginalVerpackt.


 
weil?

OVP

er hat die OVP einer R9 290X verkauft und PUNKT.


letztendlich sieht hier jeder das, was er sehen will. 

P.S. wenn der käufer erst aufgrund eines fehlkaufes zurücktreten will und erst bei widerstand des verkäufers dann wegen betrug klagt.... ich glaube nicht, dass es sogut ankommt^^

wenn einer betrug wittert, dann muss er gleich dagegen vorgehen und nicht erst anders und sich nachher die sache so "legen" wie es grade passt.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2014)

Und wieso textet er die Beschreibung nicht so dass offensichtlich ist dass die Originalverpackung gemeint ist?
Z.B:
Originalverpackung einer AMD R9 290X zu verkaufen.

Er hat aber extra AMD R9 290X OVP geschrieben um zu verwirren.


----------



## the.hai (22. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat aber extra AMD R9 290X OVP geschrieben um zu verwirren.


 
was zu beweisen wäre.


aber jungs, wir drehn uns sowas vom im kreis^^


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> was zu beweisen wäre.


 
Was sagt denn deine Logik dazu?


----------



## the.hai (22. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was sagt denn deine Logik dazu?


 
Ich könnte jetzt weit ausholen, tatsache ist, dass ich dem deutschen rechtsstaat nicht annähernd traue. was vlt daran liegt, dass ich an einen betrüger über 1000€ verblasen habe, trotz alle möglicher "sicherheiten".

die person hat keinen wohnsitz, keine pfändung möglich trotz titel, staatsanwaltschaft is maßlos überfordert und bringt schon seit über nem jahr kein ergebnis. noch fragen?


tatsache ist, dass hier nichts so einfach und klar zu sagen ist, wie es scheint. je nachdem wer was glaubhaft schildern kann. letztendlich dürfte nur die tatsache mit dem startpreis für den käufer sprechen. vlt war es aber auch ein "fehler" des verkäufers und er wollte nur nen startpreis von 26€ einstellen?


recht haben und recht bekommen...in diesem land nicht möglich, sofern keine gefahr für leib und leben bestand/besteht.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> tatsache ist, dass hier nichts so einfach und klar zu sagen ist, wie es scheint. je nachdem wer was glaubhaft schildern kann. letztendlich dürfte nur die tatsache mit dem startpreis für den käufer sprechen. vlt war es aber auch ein "fehler" des verkäufers und er wollte nur nen startpreis von 26€ einstellen?


 
Für mich eben schon.
Wenn ich eine Verpackung verkaufen will dann verkaufe ich eine Verpackung in dem ich sage dass ich eine Verpackung verkaufen will.
Ich fange nicht damit an dass das eine AMD R9 290X OVP ist sondern dass es eben der Karton einer solchen Grafikkarte ist.
Und die angefügte Rechnung suggeriert doch klar dass man an eine Grafikkarte glauben darf.
Der gesunde Menschenverstand würde die Details lesen und eventuell nachfragen.
Aber es gibt eben Leute die direkt zugreifen und nicht nachdenken.
Diese Leichtgläubigkeit ist schamlos ausgenutzt worden. Klar hat auch der Käufer schuld. Was glaubt der den Unsinn auch.
Aber der Verkäufer gehört bestraft bzw. muss das Geld zurück geben.


----------



## Verminaard (22. März 2014)

Weil der Kaeufer auch Schuld hat oder wie?

Wo ziehst du die Grenze?
Wieso sollen die Regeln nur fuer Privatleute verschaerft werden?
Weil die Industrie einfach eine groessere Lobby hat?
Wieso willst du die Kaeufer komplett aus der Verantwortung nehmen?

Waere das hier einer der ersten Faelle, waere ich eher geneigt deiner Argumentation zu folgen.
Aber die Masche mit den leeren Kartons gibt es nicht erst seit gestern.

Kaeufer handeln oft einfach ohne Verstand einzuschalten, aber man soll immer nur die Haendler haftbar fuer jeden Scheiss machen.

Nochmal: moralisch ist sowas absolut nicht in Ordnung.

Ich befuerworte solch eine Vorgehensweise ueberhaupt nicht, da ich auch schon meine schlechten Erfahrungen machen durfte, trotz aller Sicherheitsvorkehrungen, die im Endeffekt nicht gegriffen haben.
Letztendlich muss ich mir aber selbst den Schuh anziehen, das ich eben eine Eselei begangen habe.
Wobei mein Fall und der von the.hai ueberhaupt nicht mit dem vorliegenden zu vergleichen sind.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich verkaufe Kühlschränke am Nordpol.


 
Geographisch oder magnetisch und lässt sich davon überhaupt leben?


----------



## Pu244 (22. März 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> weil?
> 
> OVP
> 
> ...


 
Das ist natürlich Blödsinn, man sollte sich immer erstmal versuchen zu einigen, immer Schriftlich, am besten FAX oder per Brief mit den jeweiligen Kopien/qualifiziertem Sendebericht, Email zählt nicht.

1: kann es sich wirklich um einen Irrtum gehandelt haben
2: kann es sein das der Verkäufer einknickt wenn er auf Widerstand trifft (sogar recht Wahrscheinlich, da er sonst klagen müßte)
3: wird es dir vor Gericht als guter Wille ausgelegt werden was dir Bonuspunkte einbringt (Richter sehen Streithansel nicht gerne, besonders peinlich wird es wenn Punkt 1 der Fall ist)

Wahr ist allerdings das man "nur zwei Jahre nach erkennen des Betrugs zeit hat bis die Verjährung einsetzt.

Vermutlich wird das Geld schon überwieden sein, aber auch dann sollte man versuchen sich zu einigen (auch wenn es wohl fehlschlägt).


----------



## Spinal (23. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> BMW 320i Reifensatz + Rechnung
> 
> Ist das jetzt Täuschung weil da kein BMW 320i dabei ist? Also ihr habt eine Einstellung..


 
Das ist etwas ganz anderes. Erstens kann OVP auch "originalverpackt" (Wikipedia hin oder her) bedeuten und zweitens wird sicher beim Reifensatz keine Rechnung vom BMW beiliegen.

Es ist wohl eine Grauzone in der sich diese Masche bewegt. Ob das nun legal ist oder nicht, können wir nicht entscheiden. Man könnte bei einem Taschendiebstahl auch argumentieren, man hätte besser auf seine Sachen aufpassen können. Moralisch ist auf jeden Fall verwerflich.
Ich finde es aber erschreckend, wie viele Leute das hier als absolut legitim und scheinbar moralisch okay finden.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Speed4Fun (23. März 2014)

Da es auf dieser Erde keine moralisch objektive Instanz gibt, bleibt es wohl jedem selbst überlassen, dies moralisch zu werten.

Deshalb ist es auch 'nur' vielleicht moralisch fragwürdig.

Rechtlich sieht das schon ganz anders aus.

OVP heißt ganz klar OriginalVerPackung, im Deutschen werden übrigens Substantive immer groß geschrieben, auch mitten und am Ende eines Satzes.

Und wenn die Artikelsbeschreibung angeblich so zweideutig war und dem Käufer nicht ganz klar, warum hat er dann beim Verkäufer nicht nachgefragt?

Ansonsten empfiehlt sich für den Verkäufer wohl nur, die Sachlage über den Rechtsweg klären zu lassen.

Nach den kompetenten Kommentaren in diesem Thread sollte es da ja dann keinerlei Probleme mehr geben...


----------



## Spinal (23. März 2014)

Es gibt vielleicht keine "Moralpolizei", aber kulturelle Werte. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass hier mit Absicht getäuscht wurde. In unserer Kultur ist das moralisch nicht in Ordnung.
Genau genommen gibt es auch keine Instanz die verbindlich aussagt, was OVP heißt. Und das es sich nur um eine Verpackung handelt, dass kann man eben nicht aus OVP schließen. Wenn man andere Produkte mit dem Kürzel OVP sucht, dann ist damit schließlich auch in der Regel gemeint, dass das Produkt originalverpackt ist und nicht, dass es nur um die Verpackung geht.

Anscheinend war die Artikelbeschreibung für manche Käufer nicht zweideutig, sonst hätte man gefragt. Und natürlich hätte der Käufer bei genauerem lesen selber darauf kommen können. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass der Verkäufer korrekt und legal gehandelt hat. Aber darüber kann ich nicht urteilen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. März 2014)

Da wir alle (ich vermute es mal) keine Juristen sind, können wir nur mutmassen.

Für mich als Laien stellt sich folgende Frage: Da der Käufer explizit die graka miterwähnt ohne sie am ende verkaufen zu wollen, ob man daraus eibe Täuschungsabsicht herleiten kann. Und das wird dann auf den Richter ankommen.


----------



## the.hai (24. März 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da wir alle (ich vermute es mal) keine Juristen sind, können wir nur mutmassen.
> 
> Für mich als Laien stellt sich folgende Frage: Da der Käufer explizit die graka miterwähnt ohne sie am ende verkaufen zu wollen, ob man daraus eibe Täuschungsabsicht herleiten kann. Und das wird dann auf den Richter ankommen.



wo hat er die graka miterwähnt?



> *AMD Radeon R9 290X OVP*


 


> *AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung*



Darf ich also auch keine Renault Clio-Hutablage verkaufen, weil kein Clio dabei ist?^^

ich versteeh euch alle irgendwe, deshalb drehn wir uns ja im kreis. der fall ist sehr schwierig und kann verschieden ausgelegt werden. moral ist aber rechtlich meistens irrelevant, das sollte mal klar sein.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2014)

Es ist eben die Formulierung die eine vorhandene Grafikkarte suggeriert obwohl keine da ist.
Daher fände ich es auch sinnvoller wenn er "*Originalverpackung einer R9 290X*" geschrieben hätte.
Hat er aber nicht. Er hat versucht den Karton als Grafikkarte zu verkaufen. Daher auch der hohe Einstiegspreis.
Und ein dummer ist halt drauf reingefallen.
Jemand hat versucht jemanden übers Ohr zu hauen und hatte Erfolg. 
Mehr ist das letztendlich nicht und das ist leider Alltag. 

wie viele defekte Festplatten werden denn bei Ebay als noch funktionsfähig verkauft?
Ich kenne unzählige Leute die mit der bei Ebay gekauften Hardware zu mir in den PC Laden gekommen sind und dann feststellen mussten dass sie entweder schrott gekauft haben oder anderweitig über den Tisch gezogen worden.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (24. März 2014)

Die Preisfrage ist ja, ob ein Verkäufer die Absicht hat, eine OVP zum Preis des Inhaltes zu verkaufen.
- Ein hoher Startpreis kann ein Indiz dafür sein.
- "Nur" die Typbezeichnung in der Überschrift ist auch ein Indiz.
- Die genauen technischen Daten des Inhaltes in der Beschreibung sind auch ein Indiz.
Das Problem an der Sache ist halt, dass man dem Verkäufer einen Vorsatz nachweisen muß. Dagegen hilft schon, die Auktion im Bereich Verpackung zu starten - damit hat man ein sehr glaubhaftes Argument gegen den Vorsatz und der Fall ist ohne Zeugen für das Gegenteil in 99,9% der Fälle erledigt.
Ich habe als kleiner Junge mal den Satz gehört: "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil." Was soll ich sagen - er stimmt! Wer nicht lesen kann (oder will, keine Zeit dafür hat), sollte einfach die Finger von eBay und ähnlichen Plattformen lassen. Gibt ja auch PC-Läden in jeder größeren Stadt. Jeder der eine OVP für den Preis des Inhaltes gekauft hat, wird in Zukunft sehr genau lesen. Das fällt für mich in die Kategorie: "Lernen durch Schmerzen." Definitiv nicht die schönste aber die dauerhafteste Art, etwas zu lernen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (24. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist eben die Formulierung die eine vorhandene Grafikkarte suggeriert obwohl keine da ist...


 
Bei mir und vielen anderen Menschen suggeriert die Formulierung lediglich das, was da steht: eine OriginalVerPackung einer Grafikkarte.

Wenn es anders gewesen wäre, hätte der Verkäufer sicher noch mehr Dumme gefunden und der Preis wäre nach etlichen Geboten wesentlich höher ausgefallen.

Aber da hat lediglich ein Einziger auf beiden Augen und Ohren gesessen und hat sich vom Preis blenden lassen, ohne die Beschreibung genau zu lesen.


----------



## Spinal (24. März 2014)

Also ich finde zwei Dinge sprechen dafür, dass ein Rechtsstreit zu Gunsten des Käufers ausgehen könnte.
1. Die Rechnung. Es steht im Titel Ovp inkl. Rechnung. Die Rechnung bezieht sich aber auf die Grafikkarte, die natürlich in dieser Verpackung lag.
2. Soweit ich weiss ist OVP keine "offizielle" Abkürzung. Das ovp Originalverpackumg heißt, ist sicher nicht absolut verbindlich.

Gerade der Zusammenhang dieser Punkte wäre sicher interessant juristisch genauer zu beleuchten.
bye Spinal


----------



## wolflux (1. April 2014)

Dahinter steckt Methode, ganz klar und die Dummheit/Unwissenheit anderer darauf zu springen. Der Mensch sucht nach Bestätigung, viel für wenig zu bekommen. 
wolflux


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. April 2014)

--------------kann gelöscht werden----------


----------



## keinnick (14. April 2014)

Zumal 80% der Angebotsbeschreibung aus Daten besteht, die sich nur auf die CPU beziehen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (14. April 2014)

hmm, bin grad am überlegen ob ich da bieten soll, er schreibt viel zu viele daten für die cpu inkl bild der cpu und er hats in der cpu kategorie drinne 
ausserdem ist das ding in ungeöffneter orig. verpackung etc... laut auktion, das könnte extrem lustig werden


----------



## the.hai (14. April 2014)

Also bei dem ding ist der "versuchte betrug" ja nun schon eindeutig.

P.s. ich hab dem verkäufer mal ne nachricht geschrieben, mit kleinen hinweisen auf das deutsche rechtssystem....


----------



## Uranium-Core (14. April 2014)

Verpackungen für den Artikelpreis verkaufen ist der Tatbestand für folgendes "Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft." also gegen Artikel § 263 StGB und in jedem Falle ist es gegen Artikel § 138 des Zivilgesetzbuchs und nennt sich Wucher. Auf objektiver Seite müssen Leistung und Gegenleistung in einem „auffälligen Missverhältnis“ zueinander stehen. Ob diese Bedingung erfüllt ist, ist einer umfassenden Würdigung des Einzelfalls zu entnehmen. Ein solches Missverhältnis liegt aber meist vor, wenn der Wert der Gegenleistung den der Leistung um das Doppelte übersteigt.

Ich habe bereits so einen Betrüger zurecht gewiesen mit einer Anzeige, ich kann euch nur empfehlen bei größeren Händlern mit rein positiven Bewertungen zu kaufen, damit läuft man im normalen Fall auf Ebay nicht in die Gefahr an einen Betrüger zu kommen. Nur als zusätzliche Anmerkung!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. April 2014)

--------------kann gelöscht werden----------


----------



## Uranium-Core (14. April 2014)

Es liegt an uns Ebay-Nutzer bzw. Käufer uns gegenseitig zu helfen und zu schützen, es wäre also empfehlenswert sobald man auf solche Auktionen stößt sich zu melden bei Ebay oder den Verkäufer auf sein Handeln aufmerksam macht. Ich melde grundlegende jeden der versucht sich auf Kosten anderer Leute zu bereichern, frage mich immer haben diese Leute keine Moral oder Ähnliches? 



> @ Uranium-Core: ja leider hat der Typ keinen Preis "nicht mal in der Nähe" des vergleichbaren Vollpreises angesetzt. So mit der Auktion, ist der dann aus dem Schneider ,oder ?


Sobald eine Auktion vorliegt, ist ein Verkäufer nicht aus dem Schneider, solange er Daten der Grafikkarte angibt und z.B. auch noch in der falschen Kategorie das Produkt einstellt, dann fällt dies unter Betrug somit wäre eine Auktion nur legitim, wenn es eindeutig ersichtlich ist, dass es sich um die Verpackung handelt. Dies muss klar angeführt sein und nicht in irgendeinen Nebensatz.

Gesetzliche Definition von Betrugstatbestand:
Die Täuschungshandlung muss einen Irrtum bei einem Dritten erregen (Hervorrufen) oder unterhalten (Erschwerung der Aufklärung oder Bestärkung der Fehlvorstellung).


----------



## scully1234 (14. April 2014)

Uranium-Core schrieb:


> Es liegt an uns Ebay-Nutzer bzw. Käufer uns gegenseitig zu helfen und zu schützen, es wäre also empfehlenswert sobald man auf solche Auktionen stößt sich zu melden bei Ebay oder den Verkäufer auf sein Handeln aufmerksam macht. .



Um Gottes Willen da gab es hier schon Subjekte die solche Leute als Petzen bezeichnet haben

Aber das waren ja auch die selben die die "Hauptschuld" beim Käufer sehen, wobei jeder normal denkende Mensch Dummheit nicht mit dem Straftatbestand des Betruges gleichsetzen würde.

Dazu muss man wohl in einem Parallel Universum leben um die Logik u das Rechtsverständnis zu begreifen.

Denn schuldig im Sinne des Strafgesetzes, macht sich einzig und allein der Ersteller solcher Angebote, und nicht Entschuldigung "das dumme Schwein" was darauf rein fällt, da dieser sicher nicht mit Vorsatz sich selber schadet

Aber du hast vollkommen recht, nur mit Zivilcourage kann man solchen miesen Kröten Einhalt gebieten, bei ihrem dreckigen Geschäften


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2014)

Komm mal runter scully!

Andere als Subjekte bezeichnen, aber hier wild am lästern. Soviel also zur Zivilcourage. Fass dir mal an den Kopf.

Wer bei der anderen Auktion kaufen wollte, der hat das sehr wohl gemacht, trotz dass ganz klar ersichtlich war, dass er sich selbst schaden würde. Also mit Vorsatz.
Die Richtlinien besagen ganz klar, dass man sich vorher im klaren darüber zu sein hat und das Angebot genau prüfen soll. 
Wer das nicht mal ansatzweise tut und auch keinen Rest Verstand zusammen bekommt, bevor er bietet, der verstößt genauso gegen die Regeln, wie miese Verkäufer.

Schlecht über andere zu reden und das bei dritten, ist ebenfalls eine Sünde. Du bist allein deshalb schon keinen Deut besser, als solche Leute.

Kennst du auch nur eine einzige Werkstatt, die Autos zum Einkaufspreis verkauft, ohne Gewinn daraus zu ziehen. Bei dieser Auktion letzten war an allen Stellen zu sehen, worum es sich handelt, nur am Preis nicht. Der Verkäufer hat quasi auf sein Produkt geschrieben, dass es überteuerter Mist ist, der gierige Käufer, wusste also was er kauft und hat sich trotzdem beschwert. Darum ging es.

Jetzt versuch mal bitte, wenigstens ein bisschen Anstand aufzubringen und hör mit dem lästern auf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2014)

Ich mag solche Leute ja auch nicht die jemanden abkochen wollen, also bewusst versuchen zu verschleiern das es nur um die OVP geht. Aber generell trifft es eben beide Parteien da der Käufer ja auch meint ein Mörderschnäppchen gemacht zu haben ( in der Hoffnung das der Anbieter eben Fehler gemacht hat ).


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2014)

Das ist sachlich, wahr und eben genau der Fall gewesen. Die haben sich halt beide nichts genommen, Käufer und Verkäufer.

Sowas wie der Fall, der hier eben verlinkt wurde, so etwas verstehe ich aber nicht. Da müssten doch innerhalb von Sekunden die ersten Nutzer den Verkauf melden und das Angebot beendet werden. Wieso kann so eine Auktion überhaupt länger als ein paar Minuten laufen, geschweige denn auch noch erfolgreich beendet werden?


----------



## scully1234 (15. April 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Komm mal runter scully!
> 
> Andere als Subjekte bezeichnen, aber hier wild am leszern.


 
Warum fühlst du dich angesprochen?

"Betroffene Hunde..."

Ich könnte auch gerne die Subjekte beim Namen nennen die hier ein absurdes Rechtsverständnis an den Tag legen, obwohl es zu dem Thema schon richterliche Präzedenzfälle gibt die die solche miesen Betrügerkröten in die Schranken weißt

Es hat hier schonmal jemand gesagt unser Gesetz schützt auch die "Dummen" vor solchen Vögeln da auf Ebay

Denn Dummheit alleine ist noch kein Straftatbestand auch wenn das ein paar Subjekte hier nicht wahr haben wollen

Es gibt auch intelligente Leute die regelmäßig in Fallen von Trickbetrügern hinein laufen

Diese arrogante Haltung frei nach dem Motto "selbst schuld" ist daher nicht angebracht u wird von der Judikative auch nicht so bewertet.Jeder der meint von seinem hohen Roß herab zu behaupten das ihm das nie passiert hat es auch nicht besser verdient als Subjekt bezeichnet zu werden

Wobei das noch sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt ist in meinen Augen!

Und wenn du meinst das jemand aus "Vorsatz" ne 200Euro Pappschachtel ersteigert dann ist das einfach an Lächerlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ( in der Hoffnung das der Anbieter eben Fehler gemacht hat ).


 
Ich glaub die Überlegung kann man bei den veranschlagten Preis wohl getrost außen vor lassen

Bei 200 Euro oder mehr liegen wir im akzeptablen Rahmen für Grafikkarten, da kann nichtmal mehr Gier das Motto sein beim Bieter denn das Preisniveau ist unverdächtig

Hier geht es einzig u allein darum Bauernfängerei zu betreiben bei nicht so aufmerksamen Usern durch geschickte Auslegung der Umschreibung


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2014)

Das legst du Subjekt dir einfach gern so aus! Vielleicht auch ein betroffener Hund???

Natürlich fühle ich mich betroffen! Ich bin jemand, der für alle Menschen Mitgefühl und Verständnis an den Tag legt, im Gegensatz zu dir. Sich einfach entgegen der Tatsachen für einen von zwei geschädigten entscheiden und dann gegen den anderen hetzen... das liegt mir nicht. So etwas könnte ich mit meinem Gewissen überhaupt nicht vereinbaren.


Nichts da mit unaufmerksamen Usern. Das spricht ausschließlich die Gier an. 200 Euro für eine 450 Euro Grafikkarte soll normal/unauffällig sein?  Quatsch! Genau das meint der Doktor. Die die hier bieten, versuchen den Verkäufer auszubeuten/zu betrügen! Falls überhaupt jemand meint es ginge um eine Karte.

Da stand ja nun mal überall, dass es sich nur um die Verpackung handelt. Zugegeben, die Überschrift kann man in beide Richtungen auslegen, aber genau deshalb gibt es ja die Artikelbeschreibung! In eben dieser stand aber klar geschrieben, dass es eine Verpackung war.

In dieser Auktion sah es eher danach aus, dass der Verkäufer einen falschen Preis angegeben/sich vertan hat, als dass er versuchte, jemanden zu betrügen. Du allerdings versuchst überhaupt nicht erst, das zu verstehen. Warum wenn es ein Betrugsversuch war, nur 200 Euro und nicht gleich dreihundert? Die einzige Antwort darauf dürfte jedem klar sein... Gier der Käufer! Damit das aber funktioniert muss der Käufer nicht nur moralisch fragwürdig, sondern auch noch ein Vertragsbrecher sein. Zum Gebot gehört nämlich auch die in den Regeln vorgeschriebene, eigene Prüfung der Artikelbeschreibung, in der klar und unmissverständlich stand, dass es eine Verpackung war!

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass der Käufer hier der vorsätzlich versucht hat den Verkäufer zu schädigen ist deutlich höher, als es umgekehrt der Fall ist. Ausschließlich der Preis war merkwürdig. Das kann aber einfach ein Fehler gewesen sein.
Der Käufer jedoch kann das ausgenutzt und versucht haben, ihm so des Betruges anzuklagen und sich daraus zu bereichern. Warum sonst sollte er diese Verpackung für dieses Geld erworben haben?

Mit deiner bisherigen Einstellung, wärst du zu Zeiten der Inquisition wirklich berühmt geworden! Ausschließlich die Tatsache dass jemand meint, er hätte rothaarige Hexen gesehen, reicht zur Anklage? In unserem Fall ist das der seltsame Preis. Alles andere spricht dagegen, deutlich und unmissverständlich. Dir aber egal, du machst schon mal den Scheiterhaufen an...?


----------



## Verminaard (15. April 2014)

Seid doch mal zu euch selbst bisschen ehrlich.
Ueberall Gier und Preidrueckerei.
Aber als Konsument/Kaeufer ist das ja total gesellschaftsfaehig und in Ordnung.
Ich habs schon mal geschrieben. Die Leute koennen sich eher mit einem gierigen preisbewussten Kaeufer identifizieren als mit einem Verkaeufer der am Rande der Illegalitaet agiert.
Wieviele von euch sind denn bereit einen angemessenen ohne Jammern und Murren zu bezahlen?
Kaum einer, weil "ein bisschen was geht immer...."

Es waren zudem mehrere potentielle Kaeufer. Hier hat die Gier und die Hoffnung auf ein Schnaeppchen komplett den Verstand ausgeschaltet.
Der Verkaeufer hat genau auf das gebaut und gleich mehrere Opfer gefunden. Wahrscheinlich wissend wie die Auktion noch legal aussieht und mit Verschleierungsabsichten. 
Absolut verwerflich, aber die Bieter sind ihren Verplfichtungen genau ueberhaupt nicht nachgekommen.
Und bisschen Eigenverantwortung darf man doch von jedem der waehlen gehen darf erwarten.

Ich finds total Schade das es immer wieder Leute gibt die auf solche Sachen reinfallen, die ja nichts Anderes im Sinn haben als andere zu Uebervorteilen.
Solange solch ein Modell Erfolg hat, werden wir immer wieder von solchen Sachen lesen muessen, leider.


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2014)

Genau das meinte ich mit: "da haben sich zwei gefunden".

Schön geschrieben! Leider hast du damit vollkommen recht. Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Spinal (15. April 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Seid doch mal zu euch selbst bisschen ehrlich.
> Ueberall Gier und Preidrueckerei.
> Aber als Konsument/Kaeufer ist das ja total gesellschaftsfaehig und in Ordnung.
> Ich habs schon mal geschrieben. Die Leute koennen sich eher mit einem gierigen preisbewussten Kaeufer identifizieren als mit einem Verkaeufer der am Rande der Illegalitaet agiert.
> ...



Ich sehe das Problem ebenso in der Gesellschaft, aber nicht wegen dem Wunsch mal ein Schnäppchen zu machen. Zunächst mal, ich wette, es gibt sehr viele Leute die für gute Qualität auch mehr ausgeben würden. Sei es bei Fleisch, Eiern oder anderen Lebensmitteln, Kleidung oder auch Technik. Aber woher soll man wissen das man auch tatsächlich bessere Qualität bekommt? Ein einfaches Beispiel bei Kleidung. Was wurde gewettert, wir wären nicht bereit mehr Geld für Kleidung auszugeben, als in Bangladesch die Fabriken abgebrannt sind. Sorry, aber ein marken Pullover für 100 Euro wird genau in solchen Fabriken hergestellt. Das Geld landet nur nicht da. Und ich habe da gar keinen Einfluss drauf.
Natürlich freut man sich über ein Schnäppchen, aber wie gesagt, woher soll ich wissen ob das Produkt unter fairen Bedingungen hergestellt wurde (Wobei das Wort fair kulturell unterschiedlich definiert ist)?

Zum anderen die Eigenverantwortung, da gebe ich dir recht, mit einem Aber. Jemand verkauf einen Pappkarton bei Ebay mit offensichtlicher Absicht, durch eine recht zweideutige Artikelbeschreibung bei Ebay einen absurd hohen Preis zu erzielen. Natürlich sollte man als Käufer die Artikelbeschreibung genau lesen. Aber es gibt nunmal Menschen die fallen darauf rein. Und in meinen Augen kann man da rechtlich einen Riegel vorschieben. ich bin zwar kein Freund davon, alles zu reglementieren, aber solche Geschichten kann/darf und sollte man in meinen Augen verbieten. Andere Sachen finde ich da viel zweifelhafter.
Vielen Leuten ist alles mögliche völlig egal. Bluttest machen lassen, keine Antwort bekommen "Dann wird schon alles okay sein". Ein Leben lang selbstständig gewesen und jetzt jammern das man keine Rente kriegt. handy, Laptop usw. auf Pump holen und hinterher ohne Geld dastehen. Und natürlich, kriminell sein, andere Leute ausrauben, verprügeln usw. und dann nicht dafür gerade stehen wollen.
Und da sind wir wieder beim Grenzfall OVP verkaufen. Ist das kriminell? Oder war der Käufer zu naiv? und dazu gibt es in dem Forum verschiedenste Meinungen. Auch Meinungen die ich persönlich zum Teil sehr traurig finde. Aber gut, wir sind keine Juristen, wir können das nicht entscheiden. Schließlich sind solche Dinge ja tatsächlich zu einem großen Teil dann doch wieder reglementiert. typisch Deutsch will man da sagen 

So, ein wenig am Thema vorbei, ein bischen Prosa, aber auch ein Bezug zum Thread. Ich hoffe ich habe niemand die zeit gestohlen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## scully1234 (15. April 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich finds total Schade das es immer wieder Leute gibt die auf solche Sachen reinfallen, die ja nichts Anderes im Sinn haben als andere zu Uebervorteilen.
> Solange solch ein Modell Erfolg hat, werden wir immer wieder von solchen Sachen lesen muessen, leider.



Und das sind nunmal nicht nur Leute die der Gier erliegen und nicht zu Ende denken/lesen wie es die Subjekte gern darstellen wollen

Es trifft auch oft genug Unschuldige

Und für mich steht so ne Betrügerkröte auf der Bewertungsskala nun mal ganz unten im Klosett ,und trägt mindestens zu 95% die Hauptschuld. Dabei ist es völlig uninteressant was für einen Beweggrund der Käufer hatte u wie hoch sein IQ ist oder eben nicht 

Denn den Betrugsprozess hat derjenige eingeleitet, den auch die volle Härte des Gesetzes treffen muss,weil er der *einzige* im Feld ist der mit Vorsatz handelt!

Das das die Gerichte genau so sehen bestätigt das Ganze nur

Vorsicht: Leere Verpackungen bei eBay verkaufen?




Cleriker schrieb:


> In dieser Auktion sah es eher danach aus, dass der Verkäufer einen falschen Preis angegeben/sich vertan hat,
> ...



Cool Story Brother

Und beim CPU Karton den er ebenso veräußert hat,hat er sich ein zweites mal "vertan" beim Preis oder was?

Dann würde ich diesen Vogel mal Endmündigen, denn der IQ kann dann keinesfalls höher liegen, wie bei den bösen,gierigen u dummen Käufern seiner Gülleauktion

Ich sag doch das ist an Lächerlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten


----------



## Verminaard (15. April 2014)

Hoer bitte auf das Wort Subjekt in Verbindung mit Usern oder anderen Menschen zu verwenden.
Du willst doch hier nicht bewusst und provokativ beleidigen? 

Ja der von dir verlinkte Fall ist aber bisschen anders.
Der Anbieter hatte sein Verkaufsobjekt nicht in der Kategorie "Verpackung" oder aehnliches aufgefuehrt, was eben zu dieser Irrefuehrung beitrug.
In dem Fall hier im Thread diskutiert war das aber alles Richtig.
Einzig die Ueberschrift war (bewusst?!) etwas wage gehalten.
Die Kategorie hat gepasst, der Text hat auch gepasst. Der angesetzte Preis haette auch missverstanden werden koennen.

Aber bitte genau bei vermeintlichen Schnaeppchen bin ich doch als Kaeufer doppelt vorsichtig.
Ich fuer meinen Teil bin halt sketpisch bei solchen Sachen und biete im Zweifelsfall nicht mit oder kaufe nicht.
Weil es eben kein Einzelfall ist. Weil es auch eine aeltere Masche ist. Weil ich auch nicht unbedingt immer ein Schnaeppchen machen muss.

Das der Verkaeufer wahrscheinlich irgendwen uebervorteilen wollte, das streitet doch keiner ab.

Nur manche verstehen diese Hexenjagt nicht. Weil eben die Auktion nicht so eindeutig verschleiert war.
Weil sie eben etliche Merkmale aufwies, das es sich nur um den Karton handelt.

Und trotzdem wird hier dem Verkaeufer die Pest am Hintern gewuenscht.
Und nein, der bzw. es sind noch immer mehr als ein Bieter gewesen, stehen genauso in der Pflicht Sachverhalte zu ueberpruefen.
Meine Guete, wir sind doch keine Lemminge.

Einen eBay Account darfst doch auch nur als voll Geschaeftsfaehige Person erstellen.

Bitte, bisschen Eigenverantwortung und Skepsis an den Tag legen.
Dann haetten es viele Betrueger ungleich schwieriger.
Aber die wissen welche Schalter sie bei Menschen druecken muessen, das der Verstand aussetzt.

Ihr verlangt hier vollstaendigen rechtlichen Schutz, aber gleichzeitig bei anderen Themen Autonomie und Selbstbestimmung. Und der glaeserene Mensch ist ja komplett verkehrt.

Ja wie nun?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2014)

Leute hier ist doch wohl niemand mit dem D Zug durch die Kinderstube gerast und von daher kann man sich ja wohl an die Netiquette halten ohne Angriffe oder Beleidigungen


----------



## Disneyfreund (15. April 2014)

Ich finde es ganz ehrlich nicht toll, dass man leere Verpackungen für mehrere Hundert Euro verschärbelt.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach Betrug.

Wichtig ist vor allem, die Artikelbeschreibung genau durchzulesen.

Es gilt immer, wenn aus der Artikelbeschreibung nicht eindeutig hervorgeht , ob es nur ein Karton oder der Gegenstand ist, den Verkäufer zu kontaktieren.
Wenn der Verkäufer nicht Antwortet , dann den Kauf sein lassen.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (16. April 2014)

Es hat schon ein Grund warum es bei den Menschen so viele Regeln und Vorschriften gibt, da der Mensch Eigenschaften hat, die es in der Tierwelt nu mal nicht gibt.

Ich finde es auch löblich das Scully, wenn er solche Angebote findet, denen dann auch auf die Finger klopft, denn solch Praktiken sollte es nicht geben und muss auch nicht sein, sicher gibts Leute die ihre OVP verkaufen, weil selbst die OVP auch eine Wertsteigerung eines Produktes haben kann, aber ich habe auch schon oft genug entdeckt das einige User in der Bucht, die Dummheit anderer schamlos ausnutzen, sicher Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, aber wären einige Menschen nicht so gierig, würde sowas auch nicht geben, und andere die meinen ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben, ich persönlich hatte ja schon Bedenken als ich vor kurzen eine Auspuffanlage für meine Yamaha FZS gekauft hatte, da waren die Versandkosten teurer als der Pott, und da hat man schon mehrmals geschaut was man bekommt, und als ich sah, wie Neuwertig die war, habe ich den noch extra was überwiesen, er hatte sich auch herzlichst Bedankt und mein Gewissen war auch wieder in Ordnung.

Leider sind die Facetten des Menschen zu weit gestreut


----------



## mmayr (16. April 2014)

Scully: 
Mach weiter so! Ich seh das komplett gleich!

Kleriker, Toffelwurst und Verminjaard:
Ihr rechtfertigt die (offensichtliche) betrügerische Masche der Verkäufer damit, dass die Käufer in gieriger, übervorteilender Art und Weise den Verkäufer abziehen wollen?
Ihr schiebt den vermeintlich dummen Käufer als Hauptschuldigen vor?

Das ist in etwa so, dass der Schalterbeamte Schuld ist,  wenn er den Bankräuber nicht darauf aufmerksam macht, dass die Tat verboten ist. 

Es gibt Menschen, die des Lesens nicht gerade gut kundig sind. Wie sollen die eine betrügerisch formulierte Artikelbeschreibung durchschauen?
Ach ja, das ist eurer Auffassung nach ja egal. Die dummen, gierigen Übervorteiler, die pausenlos Schnäppchen machen, indem sie den Verkäufer betrügen, sind ja selber die kriminelleren Kriminellen


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Scully:
> Mach weiter so! Ich seh das komplett gleich!
> 
> Kleriker, Toffelwurst und Verminjaard:
> ...



Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen!

Es geht mir erstmal ausschließlich um die eine, erstgenannte Auktion und nicht um alle anderen und zweitens war da rein garnichts betrügerisch formuliert! Da stand ganz klar und in einem für jedermann sofort ersichtlichen Satz, dass es um die Verpackung geht. Da gab es keinen Spielraum für abweichende Auffassungen. 

Weiterhin erklär mir mal bitte, wie jemand der des Lesens so wenig mächtig ist, dass er diesen einen Satz (in Kombination mit einem Karton auf den Bildern) nicht versteht, wie dieser Mensch denn bitte die kompletten AGBs von eBay durchgelesen hat und bestätigen konnte, dass er sie verstanden hat und sich daran hält? 

Wenn er sich daran nicht hält, ist er rechtlich und in meinen Augen ebenfalls ein Betrüger! Man darf in Deutschland nicht einfach gegen vertragliche Klauseln verstoßen. Diese Regelungen sind genau dafür da, beide Vertragspartner zu schützen, damit solche Betrügereien nicht durchkommen. Wenn dann einer einfach darauf pfeift und den anderen betrügt, dann brauch er sich auch nicht darauf beziehen, wenn es nicht läuft wie gewünscht.

Der Fall den du beschreibst, darf also überhaupt nicht vorkommen. Falls doch, ist der für dich vermeintlich schützenswerte, auch ein Betrüger!


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2014)

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT

Wieder offen. Ich habe einen weiten Teil der obigen Diskussion ausgeblendet, da ohnehin nur noch auf persönlicher Ebene "argumentiert" wurde. Sollte es hier weiterhin mit Provokationen ("Subjekte") und Unterstellungen weitergehen, folgen Karten.

*B2T*


----------



## Verminaard (16. April 2014)

Danke Pokerclock 



mmayr schrieb:


> Kleriker, Toffelwurst und Verminjaard:
> Ihr rechtfertigt die (offensichtliche) betrügerische Masche der Verkäufer damit, dass die Käufer in gieriger, übervorteilender Art und Weise den Verkäufer abziehen wollen?


In keinster Weise. Ich sage nur das der Bieter/Kaeufer genauso Pflichten hat. Werden die vernachlaessigt kann das uebel fuer diesen ausgehen.



mmayr schrieb:


> Ihr schiebt den vermeintlich dummen Käufer als Hauptschuldigen vor?


Noch immer nicht.
Hab ich aber mehrmals erwaehnt.



mmayr schrieb:


> Das ist in etwa so, dass der Schalterbeamte Schuld ist,  wenn er den Bankräuber nicht darauf aufmerksam macht, dass die Tat verboten ist.


Mag vielleicht fuer andere Falle zutreffen, aber fuer diesen hier nicht.
Hier wurde eher mit nichtgeschriebenen Worten ein Begehren erweckt.
Du vergleichst hier total unterschiedliche Dinge.



mmayr schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen, die des Lesens nicht gerade gut kundig sind. Wie sollen die eine betrügerisch formulierte Artikelbeschreibung durchschauen?
> Ach ja, das ist eurer Auffassung nach ja egal. Die dummen, gierigen Übervorteiler, die pausenlos Schnäppchen machen, indem sie den Verkäufer betrügen, sind ja selber die kriminelleren Kriminellen



Gibt es durchaus solche Menschen.
Aber mal eine Frage dazu: dieser Text stand in der Auktion: copy/paste aus dem PCHG Artikel, auf die Orginalautkion gibt es glaube ich keinen Zugriff mehr.
Titel: _"AMD Radeon R9 290X OVP + Rechnung 29.10.2013"_
Text: _"Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung und die Rechnung. Alles in einem neuen Zustand."_
 Zudem wurde die Autkion in der Kategorie _"Faltkartons & -schachteln"_ erstellt.

Nochmal zu der Aussage von dir: 





mmayr schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen, die des Lesens nicht gerade gut kundig sind.



Dem gegenueber stelle ich mal die AGB's von eBay: wollte sie eigentlich hier reinkopieren, aber ein Link sollte reichen: Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) für die Nutzung der deutschsprachigen eBay-Websites

Willst du mir jetzt wirklich weismachen, das eine Person, die diese AGB's gelesen, verstanden und zugestimmt hat, um ueberhaupt die eBayplattform nutzen zu koennen, den Text oben nicht richtig lesen, verstehen und deuten konnte?

Irgendwie ist das doch ein riesen Widerspruch.

Ich finde auch Punkt 7 unter *§6 * *Angebotsformate und Vertragsschluss  *interessant: 



Spoiler



Käufer können Gebote nur zurücknehmen, wenn dazu ein berechtigter Grund  vorliegt. Nach einer berechtigten Gebotsrücknahme kommt zwischen dem  Nutzer, der nach Ablauf der Auktion aufgrund der Gebotsrücknahme wieder  Höchstbietender ist und dem Verkäufer kein Vertrag zustande.


Von diesem Recht hat keiner der Bietenden gebrauch gemacht.

Ich moechte ausdruecklich nochmal darauf hinweisen, das sich meine Aussagen nur auf diesen, im PCGH Artikel genannten, Fall beziehen.

Nochmal: Betruegerein sind mit der vollen Haerte unserer Justiz zu ahnden und moralisch mehr als verwerflich.

Das bei diesem Fall der Anbieter betruegerische Absichten hatte, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, aber er bewegte sich doch innerhalb der Regeln.
Und da kommen die Bieter ins Spiel, weil waeren sie ihren Pflichten nachgekommen, haette der Anbieter kein einziges Gebot bekommen.


Und jetzt erklaert mir mal wo ich mich auf die Stufe eines Betruegers stelle.

Ich spring halt nicht auf alles sofort an und renn mit Heugabel, Seil und Fackel los, sondern denke selbst ein bisschen nach.


----------



## scully1234 (16. April 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *Nochmal:* Betruegerein sind mit der vollen Haerte unserer Justiz zu ahnden und moralisch mehr als verwerflich.
> 
> Das bei diesem Fall der Anbieter betruegerische Absichten hatte, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, aber *er bewegte sich doch innerhalb der Regeln*.
> .



Nochmal es gibt dazu schon ein Grundsatzurteil bei dem der Verkäufer weit weniger neben der Spur lag wie diese Socke dort

Wie erklärst du dir dann das der Richter ihn trotzdem abgemahnt hat?!

Den Link poste ich jetzt nicht nochmal,denn er wurde hier im Thread schon zweimal präsentiert

Irgendwie scheint mir das die Judikative das mal vollkommen anders sieht, u erst recht wenn sie solch einen Fall verhandeln müsste

Der Verkäufer hat dafür zu Sorgen das das Angebot unmissverständlich ist, und wie im Urteil auch steht nicht in unrealistische Preisgefüge abrutscht!

Somit hätte dieser Typ hier mit seinem Pappkarton der 200 Euro Ära ,gleich zweimal ein Problem vor Gericht,wenn ein findiger Anwalt diesen Präzedenzfall mit in seine Ausführungen aufnimmt

Zudem finde ich die Mühe hier immer wieder zu versuchen das Ganze "regelkonform" auszulegen, schon schwer destruktiv,weil mit der Erkenntnis des Betrugsversuchs den du ja offen mit trägts ,und zu Grunde liegendem Richterspruch, man schlicht und ergreifend nicht zu so einer Schlussfolgerung kommen kann


----------



## mmayr (16. April 2014)

@ PokerClock:
 Danke fürs Ausmisten. Was unter "Subjekt" jedoch provokant sein soll, erschließt sich mir noch nicht. Bitte um Aufklärung diesbezüglich!

 @ Verminaard
 Ich verstehe, was du sagen willst. Dass die Absicht des Inserates betrügerischer Art war, dürfte uns beiden klar sein. Die Formulierung des Anbieters ist sehr geschickt gewählt, um "Unwissende" in die Falle zu locken. Man kann leider nicht mehr davon ausgehen, dass jeder Anbieter grammatikalisch korrekt formuliert. Genau darauf zielt die Formulierung des Verkäufers ab. Sie mag die Wahrheit sagen, ist aber so formuliert, dass auch das hineininterpretiert werden kann, was die Bieter offensichtlich erwarteten: Eine Graka mit Rechnung in Originalverpackung.

 Zum Thema AGB:
 Ich bin kein dummer Mensch. Ich habe ein Studium abgeschlossen, somit bin ich des Lesens mächtig. Ich habe mich aber noch NIE in meinem ganzen Leben durch etliche Seiten AGB gewurschtelt. 
 Sei mal ehrlich: Hast du die AGB bei der Installation von Windows oder Office gelesen? Liest du das Kleingedruckte auf der Rückseite einer Auftragsbestätigung im Möbelhaus? 
 Ich habe kürzlich das erste Mal vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht. War jedoch mit dem Händler vereinbart, dass ich eine Trompete zur Ansicht und Probespielen haben wollte. Da es die Sendung zur Ansicht nicht nach Österreich gab, musste ich sie kaufen, testen und dann innerhalb von Tagen zurücksenden. Zu diesem Zwecke hab ich mir die AGB dieses Shops wirklich angetan. Von dem Juristendeutsch hab ich nicht mal die Hälfte wirklich verstanden. 

 Wenn du jetzt alle Menschen von Ebay, Facebook und Co ausschließen willst, die die AGB nicht verstehen, weil sie nicht ausreichend lesen können, ... naja.


----------



## Toffelwurst (16. April 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Zum Thema AGB:
> Ich bin kein dummer Mensch. Ich habe ein Studium abgeschlossen, somit bin ich des Lesens mächtig. Ich habe mich aber noch NIE in meinem ganzen Leben durch etliche Seiten AGB gewurschtelt.
> Sei mal ehrlich: Hast du die AGB bei der Installation von Windows oder Office gelesen? Liest du das Kleingedruckte auf der Rückseite einer Auftragsbestätigung im Möbelhaus?
> Ich habe kürzlich das erste Mal vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht. War jedoch mit dem Händler vereinbart, dass ich eine Trompete zur Ansicht und Probespielen haben wollte. Da es die Sendung zur Ansicht nicht nach Österreich gab, musste ich sie kaufen, testen und dann innerhalb von Tagen zurücksenden. Zu diesem Zwecke hab ich mir die AGB dieses Shops wirklich angetan. Von dem Juristendeutsch hab ich nicht mal die Hälfte wirklich verstanden.
> ...


 
Es geht nicht darum wer alles die AGB wirklich gelesen hat, nur hast du ein Problem, wenn du dich entgegen der AGB verhälst. Hinterher kannst du dich nicht mit den Worten "Aber Herr Richter, wer liest denn schon AGB?" rausreden.
Jetzt mal unabhängig von dem hier diskutierten Fall gesehen, trittst du Ebay bei und bestätigst, dass du die AGB gelesen und verstanden hast, liest dann, wie es in den AGB und Ebayregeln steht, die Artikelbeschreibung nicht oder nicht richtig und bietest dann auf etwas was du gar nicht wolltest, kannst du Glück haben und der Verkäufer hat einen guten Tag erwischt und akzeptiert das so wenn du es ihm vernünftig erklärst. Akzeptiert er deine Bitte nicht, bist du mit deinem Gebot bei Zuschlag einen rechtsgültigen Kaufvertrag eingegangen. Dann interessiert es niemanden ob du die AGB wirklich gelesen hast oder nicht, dein Häkchen drunter zählt, mehr nicht.

Es geht auch nicht darum alle, die sie nicht gelesen haben auszuschließen. Es geht darum, dass wenn es hart auf hart kommt sich keiner, der bestätigt hat sie gelesen zu haben, rausreden kann.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2014)

Ich verstehe das Gehacke nicht. 
Da ist ein Verkäufer der genau weiß wie Käufer ticken -- zumindest einige davon.
Er hat sein "Produkt" genauso platziert damit es eben eine ganz bestimmter Käuferschicht "entdeckt" und diese reagiert dann schnell und greift zu.
Es ist das Prinzip des Flohmarktes wo man hofft dass niemand auffällt dass die Fernbedienung des tollen fernsteuerbaren Strandbuggy nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2014)

mmayr schrieb:


> Was unter "Subjekt" jedoch provokant sein soll, erschließt sich mir noch nicht. Bitte um Aufklärung diesbezüglich!



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subjekt_(Umgangssprache)


----------



## Spinal (17. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Gehacke nicht.
> Da ist ein Verkäufer der genau weiß wie Käufer ticken -- zumindest einige davon.
> Er hat sein "Produkt" genauso platziert damit es eben eine ganz bestimmter Käuferschicht "entdeckt" und diese reagiert dann schnell und greift zu.
> Es ist das Prinzip des Flohmarktes wo man hofft dass niemand auffällt dass die Fernbedienung des tollen fernsteuerbaren Strandbuggy nicht mehr funktioniert.


 
Anscheinend ist es einfach eine Charakterfrage. Auch ein (vielleicht) legaler betrug ist für mich ein Betrug und der Mensch dahinter ein schlechter Mensch.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Cleriker (17. April 2014)

Und vorverurteilen und alle gegen einen  hetzen, tun das gute Menschen?


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist es einfach eine Charakterfrage. Auch ein (vielleicht) legaler betrug ist für mich ein Betrug und der Mensch dahinter ein schlechter Mensch.


 
Ich würde ihn jetzt nicht pauschal als "schlechten Menschen" darstellen.
Jeder von uns versucht irgendwo Vorteile zu bekommen.
In diesem Fall hat er einfach auf ein paar User gehofft die ohne groß zu denken zugreifen.
Sowas gibt es überall.
Bei den Banken war das Jahrelang ein Geschäftsmodell und hat zur Krise 2008 geführt.


----------



## mmayr (17. April 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subjekt_(Umgangssprache)



  Diese Seite existiert nicht
Suche nach „Subjekt (Umgangssprache“ in anderen Artikeln.
Suche nach ähnlichen Schreibweisen im alphabetischen Index.
Verfasse einen Artikel zum Thema (Anleitung).
Artikel verschwunden?

Lade die Seite erneut, falls du sie soeben erstellt hast, da sich die Aktualisierung der Datenbank verzögern kann. Du kannst auch versuchen, den Servercache zu leeren.
Falls der Artikel gelöscht wurde, kannst du an den im Lösch-Logbuch genannten Administrator Nachfragen richten, so sie nicht durch die Mindestanforderungen an Artikel und die Löschkriterien beantwortet werden.


----------

